#ubuntu-au 2010-11-08
<blahdeblah> head_victim: pong
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have a free Ubuntu One Account, is there a way to set up automatically synchronize my laptop using Ubuntu One Service ?
<nisshh> kaushal, you need to follow the instructions on the U1 website, they tell you how to connect your laptop to the sevice
<nisshh> service*
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> nisshh: also is there a way to contribute my service to Ubuntu Community ?
<nisshh> kaushal, you want to contribute to Ubuntu?
<kaushal> Basically I am using Ubuntu Server and Desktop in my Organization
<kaushal> I have setup pxe and Local Ubuntu mirror in my office
<kaushal> How can i go ahead ?
<nisshh> kaushal, i dont really understand, go ahead with what?
<kaushal> I mean to become a ubuntu member 
<nisshh> kaushal, oh, well then you need to contribute back to the community by doing things like advocating Ubuntu, triaging bugs, writing code,etc
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> also when you talk about coding, I am well versed with Bash Script
<nisshh> kaushal, simply installing and using Ubuntu is not enough, Ubuntu Membership indicates that you have contributed lots to Ubuntu
<nisshh> kaushal, not exactly what i mean, i mean writing patches for applications that fix bugs, etc
<nisshh> writing your own application
<nisshh> kaushal, your from india right?
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> kaushal, you do know that there is an indian loco team?
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> you should join
<kaushal> sure
<nisshh> this is a loco for a different country
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have a weird issue, when i click on any icon on the panel it does not launch any application
<kaushal> please suggest
<kaushal> this is on 10.04 desktop
<nisshh> kaushal, you mean an application launcher? or any icon?
<kaushal> I mean under Applications Places System
<kaushal> when i click on anyone, it does not launch
<nisshh> kaushal, that makes no sense, are you sure? try going to applications -> accessories -> terminal
<nisshh> is it just one? or a heap of them?
<kaushal> heap of them
<nisshh> kaushal, i dunno, did you fiddle with something before it happened?
<kaushal> nope
<nisshh> kaushal, meh, i dunno, you should have upgraded to 10.10 anyway, it was released weeks ago
<kaushal> nisshh: ok
<kaushal> I did basic troubleshooting still the same issue
<kaushal> I have posted to ubuntu-users mailing list
<kaushal> yet to see answers
<head_victim> blahdeblah: was looking at a local repository for something and wondered just how big your recent sync was?
<head_victim> But I've since worked something else out
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I got to about 110 GB after 2 days and gave up.  Total repo is around the 400 GB mark, apparently.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ahh ok. I spent 10 mins trying to get an rsync working but kept getting empties and had to leave for other things.
<blahdeblah> It's pretty big - i reckon it would take the best part of a week to get a full mirror on my connection.  When my workplace gets its 100 Mbps fibre i might try again. ;-)
<head_victim> I get a solid 4MB/s off aarnet and it has rsync enabled supposedly.
<blahdeblah> I was syncing from my ISP's mirror, but my connection is only 4 MegaBITS, not bytes.
<head_victim> Ah crap
<head_victim> I just realised I'm on my wireless until the cable is back *end rsync attempted*
<head_victim> Speaking of which, cable is back. BRB
<head_victim> Apparently not.
<jfer> i have decided to package cinelerra for lucid. should i use the source from the git repository?
<sagaci> hey people, is the ubuntu-au team still offering free stickers via a self addressed envelope?
<VK7HSE> sagaci: I sent a SASE in Jan. last year and never saw it again! ...
<VK7HSE> sagaci: you may want to consider these...  http://wp.me/prvkW-8e
<sagaci> what's the cost
<VK7HSE> sagaci: sorry, the link is on my page and the costings are listed there (ZaReason) price is in US$
<VK7HSE> sagaci: http://zareason.com/shop/Ubuntu-Case-Badges.html
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-09
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, way off-topic i know, but can anyone point me to the right place on the ABS web site where i can download a list of towns in Queensland and their total population?
<ptl> blahdeblah: maybe you can ask that in ##australia
<sagaci> VK7HSE: sorry, do you resell the stickers, or do I have to buy them from overseas
<VK7HSE> Oh he/she be gone, but no I don't ;)
<caryb> Hi Scott
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please comment on my post in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/233969.html
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<VK7HSE> kaushal: are ye still there ?
<kaushal> VK7HSE: yes
<kaushal> VK7HSE: do you have any clue about my issue ?
<VK7HSE> kaushal: Ok can you open a terminal, and then type the name of the application ... it should give some text back as to why it's (the program) fails to load..
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> VK7HSE: when i type firefox in CLI it works fine
<kaushal> the issue occurs when i try to launch it from Menu 
<kaushal> nothing of the programs launch via menu
<VK7HSE> So have you been deleting any hidden files ? namely .profile ?
<kaushal> ok
<VK7HSE> scrap that, your X session would coplain bitterly if it was missing stuff or only had partial info it needs..
<kaushal> you mean ls -la /home/user/.profile ?
<VK7HSE> that will tell you the file properties...
<kaushal> yeah
<kaushal> i didnot understand
<kaushal> what next to be done ?
<VK7HSE> How recent has this been an issue ? like has it only started since a recent update, or has it been like it for a while
<jfer> you could try simply purging the package then reinstalling it. this should resolve most configuration issues.
<kaushal> it worked fine till last week but stop functioning this week
<kaushal> nothing weird in logs
<kaushal> either daemon.log or syslog or dmesg 
<VK7HSE> jfer: purging doesn't remove any customisations that reside in the user home dir. so it may still exist...
<jfer> yes true, but it would narrow the problem down to this
<VK7HSE> kaushal: Do you have the testing & backports enabled in synaptic ?
<kaushal> VK7HSE: yes
<VK7HSE> kaushal: what version of ubuntu are you using? (I'm a Debian user these days!)
<kaushal> 10.04
<kaushal> 10.04.1
<nisshh> kaushal, oh, if you want a stable desktop you should disable the testing and backports repos
<VK7HSE> ok, So if I'm understanding the issue, you attempt to launch a program from the menu and it simply doesn't start..
<kaushal> VK7HSE: yes
<nisshh> kaushal, can you right click on the menu in the top left and hit edit menu please
<nisshh> (i think that still works anyway)
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> what next ?
<nisshh> kaushal, ok, now find, say, the firefox launcher in there, and double click it
<nisshh> in the dialog that pops up
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> next ?
<nisshh> got it?
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> ok, once you double click it
<nisshh> a dialog box should open
<kaushal> yes it opened
<nisshh> look for the 'command' field
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> what does it say in there for firefox?
<kaushal> firefox %u
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> thats fine
<nisshh> and firefox doesnt launch in the menu?
<kaushal> please give me a moment
<nisshh> sure
<VK7HSE> nisshh: thatks dude ;)
<VK7HSE> *thanks even!
<nisshh> VK7HSE, no probs, i just thought that might be the issue, apparently not though
<VK7HSE> that's what I was about to go into, but ya beat me to it ...
<nisshh> ah ok :)
<nisshh> VK7HSE, i suspect its because kaushal has testing and backports enabled
<nisshh> it then updated the menu's package which possible introduced a new bug
<nisshh> or something along those lines
<VK7HSE> I had this happen back on Hardy, but I'm buggered what was the cause now... that maybe possible, but there isn't much content going into those repos now though ...
<nisshh> true
<VK7HSE> kaushal: at worst, if you can't get it resolved simply backup all your data from your home directory and re-install ... sometimes that's just quicker than tearing hair out trying to find what has/did go wrong ;)
<nisshh> yeah
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> very true
<nisshh> kaushal, also, if you end up doing that, upgrade to 10.10 at the same time :)
<kaushal> is there a way to know what all repositories has been enabled ?
 * VK7HSE Or Debian! :)
<kaushal> or just peek it in sources.list ?
<VK7HSE> kaushal: by default the backports and testing are disabled ...
<nisshh> VK7HSE, lol, i dont like debian :|
<VK7HSE> nisshh: but you use ubuntu right ? :P
<kaushal> the release cycle if Debian is slow
<kaushal> of*
<VK7HSE> I'm on sid as I develop ..
<kaushal> once in every 2 years
<VK7HSE> err maintain is the correct term!
<kaushal> nisshh: any clue
<nisshh> VK7HSE, yeah, but debian configures sudo all strange, and all the packages are outdated unless you use testing or unstable or whatever
<nisshh> kaushal, hmmmm? any clue as to what?
<kaushal> I mean about repositories ?
<kaushal> backport or testing ?
<nisshh> VK7HSE, and debians choice of default apps is meh
<nisshh> kaushal, what about them?
<kaushal> to see if its enables
<kaushal> enabled*
<darkrose> nisshh: ubuntu = testing + random bloat
<kaushal> where can i see the setting
<VK7HSE> nisshh: no Debian simply doesn't configure the first account and make it GOD! all ya have to do is include the user in the adm/admin group and sudoers list in /etc and your done! ... anyhoow! I'm diverging off the topic ...
<VK7HSE> darkrose: :)
<nisshh> VK7HSE, oohhhh :)
<nisshh> darkrose, hehe, i agree with you there, im still in the market for an alternative to GNOME
<nisshh> still havent found one
<VK7HSE> nisshh: and Ubuntu's choice of Unity is.... err well lets say bloody stupid! ... :D 
<darkrose> fluxbox ftw!
<nisshh> VK7HSE, i have mixed feelings on that front
<nisshh> darkrose, no, not fluxbox :)
<VK7HSE> nisshh: KDE if you have 16 cores and a gazllion GB of RAM !!!
<nisshh> kaushal, in 10.04.1 open a terminal and execute this: software-properties-gtk
 * VK7HSE has to go don the chef's cap and burn some chops on the BBQ ... BBL
<darkrose> heh
<nisshh> VK7HSE, in my experience KDE is about the same as GNOME in resource usage
<darkrose> cya VK7HSE 
<nisshh> cya VK7HSE 
<nisshh> darkrose, will you help me on thy quest for a better window manager/desktop environment?
<darkrose> fluxbox, quest complete
<nisshh> lol
<darkrose> heh
<nisshh> should have figured
<darkrose> work out what you want, then write one
<nisshh> oh yeah
<nisshh> thatll take me all of 5 minutes
<darkrose> would it take any longer than trying to find the perfect wm from what already exists?
<head_victim> nisshh: lubuntu would probably do the trick on your machine
<head_victim> Nice mix of easy to use and light
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, ive tried it but i hate the bar at the bottom, it reminds me of windows :)
<head_victim> Hah move it?
<nisshh> apart from that i love lubuntu though
<nisshh> oh you can move it now?
<head_victim> Didn't know there was a time you couldn't move it
<head_victim> I've only used it for the last couple of months though
 * nisshh shrugs
<darkrose> nisshh: try `apt-get remove xorg-server`
<nisshh> darkrose, lol, take me for a fool do you?
<nisshh> wait, dont answer that
<darkrose> >.>
<head_victim> It's the only thing that made sense on this 2.4 celeron. That being said I've just splurged on a 3.0 ht intel cpu for this instead.
<nisshh> head_victim, lol
<kaushal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528557/
<nisshh> head_victim, i have tried heaps: window maker, wm2, windowlab, xmonad, xfce, kde, gnome, dwm, awesome, etc
<kaushal> nisshh: that was meant for you
<nisshh> kaushal, looking
<head_victim> nisshh: yeah I did a bunch in VMs to try and work out what I wanted.
<darkrose> nisshh just hasn't worked out why fluxbox is perfect for him yet
<nisshh> darkrose, oh? do tell
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, its a tough decision :)
<nisshh> i did stick with wmii for a few weeks at one point but got annoyed and went back to gnome
<head_victim> nisshh: I just wanted something similar enough to gnome so that I didn't have to have 2 separate systems connected side by side via synergy.
<nisshh> ah yeah
<head_victim> It was weird having something like fluxbox and gnome side by side.
<nisshh> lol, i bet
<nisshh> kaushal, whats that from? a logfile?
<nisshh> i might try DR17 again, i havent tried that for about 3 cycles
<kaushal> nisshh: you around ?
<nisshh> kaushal, yep, sorry i was just trying out a desktop environment
<kaushal> np
<nisshh> kaushal, whats up?
<kaushal> that was from .xsession-errors
<kaushal> the one which i pastebin it
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> doesnt seem to be anything in there that i can see would affect your menu
<kaushal> so i think now its better to reinstall OS
<nisshh> but im no linux guru
<kaushal> instead of wasting time
<nisshh> kaushal, i would
<nisshh> kaushal, need a link to the right ISO?
<kaushal> sure
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> kaushal, you want 10.10 standard desktop? 32bit?
<kaushal> nope
<blahdeblah>  nisshh: Did you end up trying icewm?
<kaushal> its buggy actually
<kaushal> i would endorse 10.04 LTS
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i think i have, didnt like it heaps from what i remember
<nisshh> kaushal, most of us are on 10.10, it has been stable for ages
 * blahdeblah is not!
<nisshh> kaushal, and it was released as a stable release weeks ago
 * darkrose isn't either
<nisshh> i said MOST OF US dammit! :)
<darkrose> 4 active users, 1 on 10.10... 1 out of 4 is most ?
<nisshh> darkrose, meh, i meant most of the people in the channel not the ones trying to prove me wrong
<head_victim> +1 on 10.10
<nisshh> :)
<blahdeblah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXqM0tL1OgQ
<head_victim> :D
<head_victim> But I also have a 10.04 and a 8.04
<blahdeblah> ++darkrose
<nisshh> hehe
<blahdeblah> "Everyone who counts loves 10.04!"
<nisshh> hehe
<head_victim> Aww nisshh and I don't count :/
<blahdeblah> :-P
<nisshh> well
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I just substitute the default GNOME window manager for icewm. In all other respects mine is a standard GNOME desktop.
<nisshh> i LOVED 10.04 :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: hey the local repo thing you were thinking of, did you already have a spare nas you were going to use?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: no
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I've run a test on my home connection and have over 50gb in a few hours so I think it's viable.
<blahdeblah> I just created a 450 GB jfs and was rsyncing into it.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, yeah, ill try it again, i cant remember
<blahdeblah> head_victim: cool
<blahdeblah> It took me about 2-3 days to get 110 GB before i stopped.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I think it's a really good idea actually, would have helped out someone who emailed me offlist from the wiki page the other week.
<blahdeblah> If you've got cable and unmetered traffic to aarnet, it would probably work pretty well.
<head_victim> Anyone have any suggestions on brand/model for a relatively cheap 2 hdd slot nas with half decent output?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's exactly my setup :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: My main server is Debian running on a QNAP TS-219P
<nisshh> head_victim, i could post to Planet Ubuntu if you like?
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I can do that too - my feed works now
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Whoops - just realised you weren't talking to me
<nisshh> cool
<head_victim> Ah I have a deskop quad core 2.33 as my main "server"
<nisshh> lol
<head_victim> Feel free guys
<blahdeblah> I'm trying to downsize my power requirements
<blahdeblah> QNAP uses 21 W max
<head_victim> I was looking into that but I wanted something that I could do other things with it as well like game server and stuff.
<head_victim> I just know a lot of the cheaper nas's (like external caddies) have pretty poor network performance.
<blahdeblah> There's a core 2 duo version
<head_victim> So I was looking for personal experiences if possible.
<blahdeblah> It's just dearer
<blahdeblah> http://www.qnap.com/images/products/comparison/Comparison_NAS.html
<head_victim> No throughput that I can see though
<nisshh> head_victim, any specific features you would like besides 2 hard drive capacity?
<head_victim> nisshh: not that I can really think of. As long as it can sit on a network and act as a repository.
<blahdeblah> nisshh: My laptop with icewm running: http://libertysys.com.au/node/88
<nisshh> head_victim, ok
<nisshh> blahdeblah, oh, very nice
<head_victim> So I guess that will need some sort of web server software.
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I'm a minimalist - i just like the things i use regularly right at hand, and maximum room for terminal, browser, and email windows.
<blahdeblah> Plus i use fixed tasks for each of the 12 virtual desktops - games on 1, email on 2, password manager on 3, etc.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i do a similar thing, i like: 1 - web, 2 - irc, 3 - music, 4 - misc
<blahdeblah> yep
 * darkrose has email/irc in a tabbed window on screen 2 for all desktops
<nisshh> darkrose, two screens is completely different
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, what application is the sheep icon?
<blahdeblah> nisshh: workrave - forces periodic rest breaks
<nisshh> blahdeblah, ah, ive heard of that :)
<head_victim> That's the one thing I miss about smoking. Forced rest breaks.
<darkrose> heh
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Workrave is healthier :-)
<nisshh> lol
<darkrose> pfft, 100% of non-smokers die, therefore, smoking is healthy
<head_victim> Plus it apparently has a cute sheep icon. What more could you ask for
<blahdeblah> darkrose: Spoken like a true addict ;-)
<darkrose> :D
<blahdeblah> So who-all is going to linux.conf.au?
<nisshh> darkrose, the difference is we dont have a hard life and we can usually run more than 10 feet before collapsing :)
<blahdeblah> ++nisshh
<nisshh> blahdeblah, im not
<darkrose> nisshh: who needs to run when you've got a computer?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I'm going, decided to not volunteer either so I can spend time getting to sus things out.
 * blahdeblah just realises he's missed out on the early bird bookings by 1 day. :-(
<head_victim> They spent too much time bbuggering around with details for volunteering
<blahdeblah> That's right - i was going to volunteer.
<nisshh> darkrose, good point, but what if the cops chase you when you try and hack into FBI servers?
<darkrose> nisshh you worthless newbcaek, 'hack'? tch tch
<blahdeblah> ++darkrose
<nisshh> darkrose, oh sorry, did i just annoy a gentoo user?
<blahdeblah> Unforgivable, nisshh!  We only call malicious breakins "crack" around here.
<nisshh> lol
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Calling things the right thing is no laughing matter, young man! >:o
 * nisshh goes and cries in the corner
<blahdeblah> And don't come out until breakfast!
 * blahdeblah goes on a workrave-enforced break - might not be back tonight.  Have fun folks!
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> Night blahdeblah meeting in nearly 2 hours though
<MoLE_> nisshh, are you still chairing?
<nisshh> MoLE_, yep
<nisshh> MoLE_, you know the meeting isnt for another hour right?
<MoLE_> no sorry, I thought it was 2100 AEST
<nisshh> MoLE_, oh you thought it was now?
<MoLE_> yep, sorry
<MoLE_> someone forgot to change the topic
<nisshh> MoLE_, thats fine, its only an hour away :)
<nisshh> lol, your right :)
<nisshh> oh wait
<MoLE_> I am? Sweeet
<nisshh> 2100 AEST is right
<nisshh> not wrong :)
<nisshh> MoLE_, 2100 AEST is 9PM
<nisshh> which is right
<darkrose> AEST != AEDT
<nisshh> oh yeah
<nisshh> i forgot about daylight savings
<nisshh> darkrose, we dont have it here, so i get confused
<darkrose> neither do we
<sagaci> is the meeting now
<nisshh> sagaci, no, its in an hour
<darkrose> no, it's at 9pm
<sagaci> ah ok, always getting it wrong
<sagaci> ty
<darkrose> np
<nisshh> darkrose, i thought every state except WA has it?
<MoLE_> nisshh, and the NT and Qld
<sagaci> qld don't
<nisshh> oh, bugger me
<MoLE_> actually less than half the country has daylight savings
<sagaci> it's ok, i just hate adjusting to it
<MoLE_> +1 sagaci 
<sagaci> it goes for too many months
<darkrose> you lot should start pushing to have it abollished
<MoLE_> so, given that it is 2100 AEST and that's when the meeting is supposed to start, can we get started?
<darkrose> no
<darkrose> it's 2000 AEST
<darkrose> you're confusing AEST with AEDT
<sagaci> it's 2108 AEDST
<sagaci> :P
<nisshh> ok
<darkrose> and if you read the topic it says GMT+10
<sagaci> well what's qld's time atm?
<MoLE_> This is doing my head in :P
<nisshh> now i kind of get it
<nisshh> :)
<darkrose> so, it's an hour away
<nisshh> GMT + 10 is non-DST
<darkrose> yep, standard time
<MoLE_> my apologies for being dense
<darkrose> *eastern
<nisshh> hehe
<MoLE_> BBL then
<head_victim> I hate time zones
<nisshh> yeah
<darkrose> head_victim: me too
<darkrose> we should all just stick to utc
<darkrose> or stardates
<nisshh> lol
<MoLE_> It seem strange that it's currently later in Adelaide than in Brisbane.
<sagaci> anyone else going to lca
<MoLE_> sagaci, hoping to.  I think it's on the agenda for tonight
<head_victim> sagaci: I am
<head_victim> Booked and paid for
<sagaci> Yeah, i've booked and paid, just sorting out accommodation with urbanest
<head_victim> I live 50 - 10 min drive from the site so I'm staying at home ;)
<head_victim> 5-10 sorry
<sagaci> fair enough, is it your first lca
<head_victim> Yep, figured I was only likely to afford it when it was in Brisbane
<MoLE_> I have to say I'm a bit disappointed in the topics.  There doesn't seem to be much for the newbies
<sagaci> yeah, which I am. :>... but anyway, I'm just happy to go and hear the technical spatters
<MoLE_> I will probably bring the family along for the open day
<head_victim> The tutorials are all still TBA, hoping some of them come through
<head_victim> I'm also hoping we can have a booth at the open day but I need someone with some experence helping/guiding.
<MoLE_> head_victim, I can help you if I can get there
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<MoLE_> I've not done booth promotion but I can make it up as I go along...
<sagaci> head_victim: free stickers?
<head_victim> Hah yeah I'm willing to be a "I'll be there and talk and take photos" but I wouldn't mind some guidance in what to take how many people we'll need,e tc.
<head_victim> sagaci: well I was hoping if we had enough support we could write to the shipit people and ply our story even though we aren't an approved team anymore. If we were approved we'd have access to all sorts of goodies.
<head_victim> Hence why I was trying to pre plan.
<head_victim> BUT that would need to happen asap to allow for delivery.
<MoLE_> head_victim, yep, Christmas getting in the way now.
<head_victim> MoLE_: indeed :/
<MoLE_> I've been waiting a month for an android tablet to come from HK.
<head_victim> nisshh: 20 minute out ping!
<nisshh> head_victim, thanks, dinner is in a few minutes but i can eat and IRC at the same time :)
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries mate
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> I should put some food on for myself.
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Dude, what timezone are you in?  It's practically bed time here! :-)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, GMT + 8
<nisshh> lol
<blahdeblah> Perth?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you're still here :) I had a thought for our loco nas box. I'm getting a new cpu for this machine so what if I just turned this 2.4 celeron inside a rackmount case (with handles to make it semi-portable) and just used that?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Sounds big
<nisshh> blahdeblah, south of Perth but same time zone
<head_victim> Yeah it's a normal desktop size it's what I have all my pc's in now.
<head_victim> I was trying to reduce overheads.
<nisshh> head_victim, we should call you "The Rack Guy"
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> quail, ping
<head_victim> nisshh: well I was given 4 racks of varying heights, and bought 10 rackmount cases for somewhere under 80 bucks a hit so I guess I just use what I have? :P
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, true :)
<blahdeblah> My QNAP is only 150 x 102 x 216 mm http://www.qnap.com/pro_detail_hardware.asp?p_id=122
<head_victim> They're heavy as but at least with handles built in they're reasonably easy to move (the cases that is)
<blahdeblah> nisshh: He's definitely the rack guy.  ;-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: wanna buy one for the loco then? :P
<nisshh> blahdeblah, hehe
<blahdeblah> What loco?  :-P
<head_victim> blahdeblah: true you've seen the cases.
<quail> nisshh: pong
<blahdeblah> I reckon a laptop with a 640 GB hard disk would be the go.
<nisshh> quail, you going to be attending the meeting that starts in 15 minutes?
<head_victim> Those black ones in the racks that were here, that would be the case. I'm open to other smaller options but can't see a cheaper option.
<quail> nisshh: am I needed?
<nisshh> quail, no, but the more people we get, the more discussion we can have
<nisshh> last meeting we only had 7 people or something
<quail> nisshh: I find it hard to keep up with irc meetings
<nisshh> elky, VK7HSE, krups ^^^^^
 * blahdeblah is feeling like cr@p - fighting a gut infection
<nisshh> quail, what do you mean?
<darkrose> get a $50 laptop from ebay, add a usb external hard drive to it
<quail> nisshh: my dyslexia
<nisshh> quail, ah ok
<blahdeblah> ++darkrose
<head_victim> Well I could use that laptop you donated to me blahdeblah and get a usb drive?
<blahdeblah> Ugh - i had hoped that laptop was dead by now...
<head_victim> blahdeblah: haha nah it runs fine. I have Lubuntu on it now
<head_victim> It just doesn't play Urban Terror otherwise it would have been PERFECT for what I needed.
<darkrose> heh
<blahdeblah> :-)
<head_victim> I'm waiting for Telstra to whinge at me. I'm 100gb into the repositories.
<darkrose> heh
<head_victim> If I drop offline.....
<blahdeblah> Why would they whinge?  I thought aarnet was quota-free...
<nisshh> head_victim, i had my first telstra dropout since i switched to openDNS yesterday
<head_victim> It is but surely there is something to do with their AUP somewhere.
<nisshh> my net dropped out 3 times yesterday
<blahdeblah> I wouldn't have thought the AUP had anything about quota free sites in it.
<head_victim> nisshh: I had an "upgrade" in the exchange yesterday so I had to use wireless and then had 3 dropouts today. I assume they were linked.
<sagaci> head_victim: i've downloaded 200gb in a day off aarnet
<head_victim> sagaci: ok I'm safe then was worried.
<nisshh> head_victim, probably
<head_victim> It should only hit 4-500 gb I *think* from then on it's only updates which will be heaps less.
<sagaci> have you got that new telstra ultimate usb
<head_victim> Nah, cable and a home network gateway on wireless.
<nisshh> last month i saved nearly 7GB's of bandwidth because i use aarnet, its so sweet! :)
<head_victim> nisshh: I'm over 100gb into it in the last 12 or so hours ;)
<nisshh> heh, nice :)
<sagaci> i'm glad it's unmetered, i'm only on the 50gb adsl2 but it's make a big difference if they metered it
<head_victim> Getting 3 - 4 MB/s depending on filesize I think.
<blahdeblah> nice
<sagaci> wish i was near cable
<jfer> head_victim: what are you downloading that is 100GB. the whole ubuntu mirror??
<head_victim> jfer: actually, yes.
<sagaci> err, how are you doing it
<sagaci> rsync
<head_victim> blahdeblah: had an awesome idea that if we held local tech meetings it would be nice to have a local mirror.
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah
<sagaci> how long do you think it'll take
<head_victim> I found http://adinugro.blogspot.com/2007/09/mirroring-repository-using-rsync.html
<head_victim> sagaci: depends I have only been running it while at the pc so far. If I leave it over night should be done tomorrow at this rate.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Don't forget free wifi too!  :-)
<sagaci> yeah, are you doing everything
<jfer> ok i will make a note of that as i will be setting up a network with ubuntu next year
<sagaci> iso's, releases etc
<nisshh> brb in 5 minutes, i just need to hang out some washing
<head_victim> blahdeblah: hah well if it were here I'd probably open the AP for the afternoon
<head_victim> But yeah, I was thinking a library might have what we need?>
<head_victim> I guess it depends on how many want to come.
<blahdeblah> Mostly libraries have crappy wifi, though
<head_victim> I haven't been to one in 10+ years :/
<MoLE_> time for a meeting yet?
<head_victim> nisshh: should be back any minute
<firtvid20> Yay! Got a new hard drive, now I can has bigger Ubuntu partition
<blahdeblah> My crappy ADSL2+ is syncing at 4219 Kbps - max download from iiNet mirror 500 KB/s :-(
<head_victim> blahdeblah: my condolences 
<jfer> head_victim:what speeds are you getting?
<head_victim> I have seen a max of 4.2 MB/s
<head_victim> To aarnet.
<jfer> nice
<nisshh> ok, im here
<nisshh> im back rather
<nisshh> shall we start?
<jfer> yes indeed
<blahdeblah> Go for it
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 05:06. The chair is nisshh.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
 * blahdeblah goes to get vegemite
<nisshh> meeting agenda is here:
<nisshh> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings 
<nisshh> first topic is:
<nisshh> [TOPIC] Monthly Reports
<MootBot> New Topic:  Monthly Reports 
<nisshh> head_victim, take it away
<nisshh> head_victim.....
<head_victim> Well one of the main things holding us back I feel is documentation
<head_victim> So I was willing to step up and offer time to organise the wiki monthly report as described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines
<nisshh> [LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines 
<head_victim> The only thing is people need to have input into events/etc, much like the website it's only as good as what people are willing to contribute.
<head_victim> Obviously there would be collaboration with our web team ( blahdeblah )
<head_victim> So that's what I wanted to say, ideas from the floor as to if this is worth the time?
<MoLE_> +1 from /me - would be willing to contribute
<nisshh> while we get ideas from others, can i also get a headcount as to who is here?
<MoLE_> here
 * darkrose is here
<nisshh> head_victim, i would be willing to help also
 * darkrose also agrees it's generally a good idea
<nisshh> jfer, sagaci, firtvid20, you here?
<jfer> yes
<head_victim> So I guess if I work on "building it" in the hopes "they will come" ?
<sagaci> hey
<darkrose> heh, sounds like the best approach head_victim 
<jfer> i think that if we want to regain offical LoCo status it is important
<nisshh> i agree
 * game2 is here
 * MoLE_ proposes that we accept head_victim 
 * blahdeblah wonders when he became the web team
<nisshh> blahdeblah, when you got listed on the wiki
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you're on the wiki as an admin sorry
<jfer> what are the benefits of being an official LoCo?
<blahdeblah> there are 2 other people there...
<nisshh> jfer, well, we get listed as such
<darkrose> but not here
<MoLE_> or should I say head_victim's suggestion that we implement a monthly report
<nisshh> jfer, and we get support from canonical
<jfer> in terms of?
<MoLE_> schwag I think
<nisshh> jfer, we have access to downloadable stickers and other resources, etc
<head_victim> CDs and schwag.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> ok then
<jfer> well if we want to further promote the use of Ubuntu in Australia this is something we should definitely consider
<head_victim> Sounds like a plan then. I'll get on it and mail the list with information when it's done?
<nisshh> [ACTION] head_victim to head up the creation of a monthly report
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to head up the creation of a monthly report 
<nisshh> head_victim, sounds good
<jfer> are there any other outstanding issues that we need to deal with to get re-approved?
<head_victim> jfer: that is one of the main ones
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> we discussed roles last meeting did we not?
<head_victim> jfer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2010-May/006166.html
<head_victim> nisshh: yes they're now documented as to who does what
<jfer> ok thanks i was not present. sorry
<jfer> but i will read the log
<nisshh> head_victim, ah yes, thats right
<head_victim> jfer: no problems, the other thing was general activity levels and membership numbers.
<nisshh> head_victim, should we discuss those? or leave them till next meeting?
<head_victim> jfer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Re-Approval that is the re-approval submission
<jfer> ok
<head_victim> nisshh: I think when we get everything right elsewhere the membership numbers will follow
<jfer> when is the next chance to get re-approval?
<nisshh> head_victim, agreed
<head_victim> jfer: there is no set date, we just have to show we meet the criteria.
<nisshh> jfer, whenever we want i think
<MoLE_> We apply when we're ready
<head_victim> The meetings have been a major step forward and I think with the monthly reports that will be another step and then all we need to do is document activites that go on.
<darkrose> meetings being dragged offtopic by non-agenda items = bad
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> Ok so my topic is over I think.
<head_victim> nisshh: next?
<nisshh> yep
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Organized Events
<MootBot> New Topic: Organized Events 
<head_victim> jfer: I can have a chat with you after the meeting regarding the reapproval process if you like, just so we keep to the agenda.
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> so these are mostly mine, plus MoLE_ has one
<nisshh> i WAS going to try and get kermiac_ here to talk about his bugjam idea
<nisshh> but he seems to be very busy right now
<nisshh> so ill skip that
<MoLE_> propose we defer to next meeting
<jfer> head_victim:ok thanks
<nisshh> MoLE_, agreed, or whenever i can get hold of kermiac_
<nisshh> anyway
<nisshh> so i had an idea the other day
<firtvid20> Organised events as in a community event?
<nisshh> im considering getting our activity levels up by hosting a session on IRC (in #ubuntu-au)
<nisshh> firtvid20, yes
<nisshh> where people can suggest things to have the session about before hand
<nisshh> and the session goes for an hour
<firtvid20> How frequent is this session
<nisshh> with 1 or 2 of us leading it
<MoLE_> suggestions on the mailing list nisshh ?
<nisshh> firtvid20, i was thinking weekly or fortnightly
<jfer> sounds good to me
<nisshh> MoLE_, yeah, that would be best
<head_victim> nisshh: maybe liaise with someone in -classroom
<firtvid20> I like the idea
<nisshh> and of course maybe we could rotate so everyone gets a go at running one
<nisshh> head_victim, possibly
<jfer> i am keen to get started in development but i don't know where to start
<MoLE_> I would suggest starting fortnightly with topics on the mailing list suggested up to 48 hours before, with the host announcing the topic to the mailing list.
<head_victim> Just do them at times when it suits Aussies.
<nisshh> head_victim, i was thinking evening, that seems to suite most of us
<head_victim> Sure I'm sure the people in -classroom would be more than happy with it all
<nisshh> as in a bit earlier than this
<firtvid20> Like around just after dinner?
<nisshh> head_victim, only problem is finding a free time slot in classroom that suites us
<nisshh> it tends to be busy
<MoLE_> firtvid20, depends where you live in Aus
<head_victim> nisshh: there hasn't been anything for days and weeks if you mean at a suitable time for us :)
<nisshh> head_victim, my point exactly
<blahdeblah> So what's -classroom about?
<head_victim> As in no classes
<darkrose> firtvid20: this is before dinner, so about an hour from now?
<nisshh> blahdeblah, its where people can schedule and host sessions and its where open weeks and app week happen
<head_victim> link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
 * blahdeblah reads classroom wiki
<jfer> could we start our own ubuntu-au classroom?
<nisshh> [LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom 
<firtvid20> It's about 10:30 in sydney
<nisshh> jfer, i was thinking just use the main channel
<MoLE_> jfer, we could, but it makes sense to use the existing infrastructure
<head_victim> jfer: I suggest using the one in existence just organised it from within the loco at times that suit us that way everyone benefits
<jfer> sounds reasonable to me
<MoLE_> using -classroom doesn't exclude non aussies then
<MoLE_> if we set up our own room that might seem to be 'exclusive'
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> and it would split our 2 current loco channels into 3
<nisshh> when we really only need 1 in the first place
<MoLE_> I vote we aim to use -classroom at a time convenient for  Aussies
<blahdeblah> yep
<head_victim> MoLE_: I think that's the most sensible idea.
<jfer> yer
<nisshh> MoLE_, look at the classroom schedule, its almost impossible to
<jfer> it seems to be unutilised at these times anyway for the most part
<head_victim> There is no activite there regularly
<head_victim> I lurk there and it's rare to see an event
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> fair enough then
<firtvid20> What time zone are we going to base these -classroom meetings on?
<nisshh> i would be happy to organise that then
<MoLE_> There's almost nothing for the next 2 months in -classroom
<nisshh> firtvid20, probably AEST
<MoLE_> firtvid20, I would suggest 2030 AEST
<jfer> do we have anyone willing to run a session?
<head_victim> nisshh: I think as a loco the best idea would be set up a wiki page for it with an ongoing schedule and advertise it through the mailing list and in conjunction with -classroom
<MoLE_> yep
<nisshh> [ACTION]nisshh to organize sessions in -classroom
<MootBot> ACTION received: nisshh to organize sessions in -classroom 
<firtvid20> Agree
<nisshh> head_victim, good idea
<head_victim> That way it's inclusive but also focussed for local users.
<nisshh> jfer, i was going to do them, but i thought about maybe having a group of people who volunteer
<nisshh> and we rotate and take turns depending on what the session is about
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> anyone got anything else to add about that?
<head_victim> nisshh: set up a wiki with a possible schedule of topics and send it to the list for feedback.
<darkrose> +1
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, ill do that right after the meeting
<MoLE_> then we can all put our 2c worth in
<jfer> so are we going to aim this at both users and developers?
<MoLE_> I hope so
<nisshh> jfer, sure, i think a mix of both would be good
<firtvid20> jfer: I'm guessing so
<head_victim> jfer: I'd say so, I guess it depends on what people volunteer to do and what people want to attend
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> anything else then?
<head_victim> Nope, next?
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> MoLE_, your up next about localized material
<MoLE_> Welp, back in the dim dark past, I had a crazy idea about adapting some of the spreadubuntu materials for the ubuntu-au LoCo.
<game2> nisshh, localised  ;)
<nisshh> game2, thanks (grammar nazi :))
 * game2 puts dictionary away again
<nisshh> lol
<MoLE_> So with head_victim's help I have adapted a poster which darkrose kindly agreed to host temporarily.  I have finally completed the end product and emailed copies to head_victim and blahdeblah for final comments and hopefully posting on the website.
<nisshh> MoLE_, keep going, im just checking on dinner
<blahdeblah> MoLE_: Sorry about that - i can put it up now
<MoLE_> Once we have a link up, I can post to the mailing list the URL.
<MoLE_> As part of this idea, head_victim and I were tossing around the idea of providing a 'mail out' service of materials similar to what is happening with the local CD service.
<head_victim> MoLE_: to this end I noticed today in the Ubuntu Newsletter that http://spreadubuntu.org/ is finally up.
<MoLE_> magnificent
<MoLE_> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/your-free-alternative-v2-ink-saving is the one I have adapted with head_victim's help
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/your-free-alternative-v2-ink-saving is the one I have adapted with head_victim's help 
<nisshh> oh, so NOW mootbot recieves the link :)
<firtvid20> lol
<firtvid20> And now Chrome opens up
<head_victim> I think it has to be the start of the line
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> anyway
<MoLE_> I'd love some ideas on which other posters could be adapted for ubuntu-au use and whether there would be any interest in the mailout service?
<nisshh> MoLE_, looks good
<MoLE_> I'm a bit more confident with scribus now and am willing to do some more work on this, time permitting.
<head_victim> There used to be a free sticker mail out so I'll ping elky to see if we can revive this to include stuff like that
<firtvid20> MoLE_: So we can put them on telegraph poles now
<MoLE_> firtvid20, if you so desire....
<blahdeblah> I'd really like to see some style & grammar cleanups in that doco
<head_victim> firtvid20: I'd suggest places that are designed for posting of things like that.
<firtvid20> Change the link from the uk site to au
<head_victim> firtvid20: that's what we've done.
<darkrose> http://stuff.ltmnet.com/ubuntu/index.html was the changed copies MoLE_ sent me
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://stuff.ltmnet.com/ubuntu/index.html was the changed copies MoLE_ sent me 
<MoLE_> I'm happy to crowdsource appropriate grammar and style suggestions
<MoLE_> and incorporate them
 * game2 reaches for dictionary again
<nisshh> sounds good
<nisshh> MoLE_, you could post to the mailing list too
<MoLE_> happy to do that nisshh, as long as I don't offend anyone again :)
<firtvid20> darkrose: Cool
<nisshh> MoLE_, yeah
<game2> +1
<nisshh> anything else about what MoLE_ is doing then?
<MoLE_> I'm looking for suggestions for material to adapt basically.  I'm not a designer.
<jfer> i would recommend uploading the changed versions to spreadubuntu.org
<MoLE_> jfer of course
<nisshh> +1 jfer
<jfer> ok just thought i would be sure you are going to do that
<nisshh> ok, shall we move on?
<head_victim> Sounds good
<MoLE_> 'twould be nice to have a collection of material we can all use that we actually want to use
<darkrose> indeed
<nisshh> heh, yeah
<head_victim> MoLE_: yeah would make it easier for everyone.
<head_victim> MoLE_: would a wiki page with links be useful?
<nisshh> [TOPIC]LCA 2011
<MootBot> New Topic: LCA 2011 
<nisshh> head_victim, yours again
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<head_victim> Ok I was hoping it would Link that
 * nisshh slaps mootbot
<nisshh> [LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane 
<nisshh> i have to do its job for it :)
<head_victim> But yes, I will be going and was wondering if anyone else was. The goal here would be to have a booth at the open day and possibly some sort of other Ubuntu-AU social gathering.
<head_victim> It's not often we have lots of us all in the one city so I thought it would be good to make use of it.
<nisshh> ... with IRC displayed in a giant screen
<nisshh> on*
<blahdeblah> MoLE_: How do you want this uploaded?  Do you want the PDFs downloadable separately from the source tarball?
<head_victim> I was thinking we might be able to make a plea to canonical for a conference pack of schwag despite being currently not approved if we can get enough people wanting to help out with the open day
<MoLE_> blahdeblah, sounds good to have separate.  I just wrapped them in the same tarball for convenience.
<MoLE_> If I can't get there I'd be happy to donate some schwag
<nisshh> head_victim, a good idea
<MoLE_> to give out
<nisshh> so, who else is going to LCA in brisbane?
<jfer> i will be
<nisshh> right
<blahdeblah> MoLE_: OK - will put them as separate downloads from the tarball
<nisshh> darkrose, are you going to LCA?
<head_victim> The problem is timing, we'd have to organise this well in advance and time for that is running out. We currenlty only have 4 people interested in the idea on the wiki and I don't think that will convince anyone of anything.
<jfer> i was talking to head_victim about it earlier
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I'll be going
<nisshh> cool
<firtvid20> I'd like to go, but I'm in Sydney
<jfer> there is a section in the table for those attending now
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i would go if i lived closer :)
<head_victim> So again, events like this will definitely help in re-approval and also in improving membership numbers.
<darkrose> nisshh: dunno, too far away (time wise) for me to be thinking about it
<nisshh> head_victim, problem is, we dont have anything else as major as LCA :(
<nisshh> darkrose, fair enough
<head_victim> nisshh: no but there are lots of university open days, local conferences, etc that could all do with our presence.
<jfer> but i am sure from the knowledge we gain there we can run sessions for the broader ubuntu-au community
<head_victim> Ubuntu-AU is not just about user support but should also focus heavily on community engagement.
<MoLE_> Brisbane does seem to have the highest concentration of members
<nisshh> yeah
<jfer> i seem to be the only member in my region
<nisshh> jfer, same with me
<firtvid20> jfer: Which one?
<jfer> Sunshine Coast
<nisshh> jfer, i appear to be the only active member in the whole of WA :(
<nisshh> ok, anything else before we wrap up?
<head_victim> Ok so back on topic. I'll email the list again in a call for volunteers but unless we get more people signing up I'm not certain we can achieve a presence at the open day.
<blahdeblah> MoLE_: Do you have any promotional text written for these brochures?
<MoLE_> blahdeblah, not as yet, but I can probably come up with some.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Where & when is the promotional day?
<jfer> [LINK] http://lca2011.linux.org.au/programme/open_day
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://lca2011.linux.org.au/programme/open_day 
<head_victim> Just beat me to it
 * MoLE_ suspect mootbot doesn't like https links
<firtvid20> MoLE_: LOL
<jfer> i used the link command
<head_victim> But yes, it's held on the Saturday immediately following th econference
<MoLE_> jfer, I noticed 
<jfer> i don't know if i will still be around for open day yet
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> anything else?
<blahdeblah> Uploading the brochure now, MoLE_
<MoLE_> thx blahdeblah 
<blahdeblah> Upload seems slow...
<head_victim> nisshh: looks like it's right on time for the hour. I think I've covered what I needed.
<nisshh> ill take that as a no
<nisshh> head_victim, ok, cool
<MoLE_> thank you for chairing nisshh 
<nisshh> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 05:59.
<nisshh> MoLE_, no problem :)
<firtvid20> 5:59?
<darkrose> utc
<firtvid20> Oh
<nisshh> MoLE_, me and head_victim are liking this taking turns thing
<head_victim> Next meeting will be Tuesday 14th December everyone
<head_victim> Mark you calendars/diaries now.
<firtvid20> head_victim: Ok
<MoLE_> I've had some experience chairing meetings but not on IRC .  I might give it a go in the new year
<firtvid20> Just 11 days before Christmas :D
<darkrose> that's 2100 AEST GMT+10!!!!!
<MoLE_> thanks darkrose :)
<darkrose> heh
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: Tues 14/12/10 2100 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists  ||
<game2> thanks to everyone doing something!
<head_victim> game2: thanks for turning up :)
<MoLE_> I'll be relying on you game2 for the grammar expertise
<game2> lol
<head_victim> Hah game2 is a healthy contributor to enAU translations so that's fair enough
<head_victim> nisshh: are the meeting logs really there yet?
<MoLE_> expat aussie game2 ?
<jfer> with regards to contributing to ubuntu developement. where should i start?
<game2> head_victim, that's a topic worthy of a meeting one day -- but not this one
<jfer> i have read the packaging guide
<head_victim> jfer: what are you interested in?
<nisshh> head_victim, i think so, /me looking
<game2> MoLE_, trans-tasmanite 
 * firtvid20 thinks those crappy school-owned laptops would be better off with Ubuntu
<jfer> i would like to package some applications and fix bugs
<head_victim> I would recommend joining #ubuntu-beginners if you want to start helping out but not sure where. They're a team specificially for new users. If you want ot help with bugs I'd suggest #ubuntu-bugs
<jfer> but i don't know what packages require packaging and where work can be done
 * darkrose may have an app in the repo's soon
<nisshh> head_victim, link to the exact log: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-au.20101109_0506.html
<nisshh> darkrose, OI! stop showing off!
<darkrose> :p
<head_victim> nisshh: you want to clean up the meeating wiki page or shall I?
<nisshh> head_victim, you can, im busy doing up this page about the sessions
 * blahdeblah can't get the files to upload
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries.
<nisshh> head_victim, you want to chair the next meeting or shall i?
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> I gotta see if I'll be off
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> head_victim, let me know when you know then
<head_victim> Nah I'm on day shift so I'll be home well before 2100 so can chair
<game2> jfer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ is a good place to start for helping with bugs
<jfer> thanks
<nisshh> that was quick head_victim :)
<head_victim> nisshh: I have it all planned in evolution
<nisshh> ah
<head_victim> Which I then sync to my mobile.
<nisshh> yeah
<jfer> what programming language would you find most useful to have a knowledge of for fixing bugs?
<MoLE_> python?
<nisshh> ill let you chair the next one then, i will be there though
 * blahdeblah makes the sign to ward off python
<blahdeblah> ...but it doesn't work
<nisshh> jfer, depends what package or app i was fixing bugs for
<jfer> ok
<nisshh> jfer, most packages in the repos use Python, but many use C, Ruby, Vala, etc
<nisshh> C++ as well
<jfer> ok that is more my style
<blahdeblah> anyone know where we log bugs about Canonical-hosted web sites?
<nisshh> jfer, if i was you i would triage bugs first before fixing any
<head_victim> blahdeblah: launchpad?
<nisshh> blahdeblah, what do you mean?
<blahdeblah> The file upload to the web site is not working
<nisshh> blahdeblah, sorry, i mean which website do you mean?
<blahdeblah> ours
<nisshh> as in our loco website?
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> Doesn't matter - i think i've found a problem
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I believe bradm_ or elky would know details.
<nisshh> i second that
<jfer> i rarely encounter bugs. what would you recommend to get more exposure? using pre-release software?
<blahdeblah> We can't upload those files
<nisshh> jfer, get more exposure?
<blahdeblah> They're too big
<jfer> to bugs?
<nisshh> jfer, to triage bugs you only need to be running the release which the bug is reported against, and thats IF you need to reproduce it
<nisshh> jfer, ask in #ubuntu-bugsquad
<nisshh> sorry
<nisshh> not that channel
<nisshh> #ubuntu-bugs
<nisshh> jfer, ^^^
<firtvid20> Oh well, goodbye people.
<firtvid20> \quit
<nisshh> head_victim, what do you think? weekly sessions on IRC for my idea? or what?
<firtvid20> Oops
<head_victim> nisshh: if you have the time I'm sure that would be heaps
<darkrose> I though fortnightly was suggested?
<head_victim> Anything less than monthly would be slow but anything in between would be great
<nisshh> darkrose, i said "either fortnightly or weekly or something..."
<nisshh> i think we should start at fortnightly
 * darkrose nods
<nisshh> and increase from there if we get lots of activity
<jfer> that seems good
<nisshh> i will put all this on the wiki page and then we can discuss it more on the ML
<jfer> but what day?
<nisshh> jfer, i just said "...and we can discuss it more on the ML"
<nisshh>  :)
<darkrose> pick one, if people complain, pick another
<jfer> ML?
<darkrose> mailing list
<nisshh> yeah
<jfer> oh right. sorry
<nisshh> hmm, what to call the wiki page
<nisshh> jfer, the ML is just more convenient
<nisshh> jfer, we can include the whole loco in the discussion then, not just the IRC lurkers
<darkrose> heh, the first logged message for the meeting: "* blahdeblah goes to get vegemite"
<nisshh> lol
<blahdeblah> nice
<darkrose> http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-au.log.20101109_0506.html
<blahdeblah> I needed it, too!
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i think we all know what you were thinking
<blahdeblah> Does anyone know if we can change the PHP settings for our site?  bradm_?
<blahdeblah> I have 2 x 3.5 MB files that won't upload because they're over the size limit in PHP
<nisshh> oh wow
<nisshh> that sucks
<darkrose> blahdeblah: see `iniset` and `upload_max_filesize`
<blahdeblah> darkrose: That would be great if we had shell access...
<darkrose> it's a php command
<darkrose> s/command/function/
<blahdeblah> What's that got to do with anything?  We can't edit the PHP fiiles anyway.
<darkrose> ah, it's generally the workaround for "need to change upload limits but can't edit configs"
<blahdeblah> Doesn't matter - i managed to get part of it uploaded.
<nisshh> head_victim, i just talked to a guy on the Ubuntu Classroom Team
<nisshh> head_victim, he said it would be possible for us to have sessions like that
<head_victim> nisshh: they'd probably appreciate the traffic to be honest
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah
<nisshh> head_victim, so im just sending an email to request it, and ill let you know what happens
<blahdeblah> Where's MoLE_?
<blahdeblah> Looks like he's gone
<blahdeblah> Can we put 3 MB PDF attachments in the wiki or anywhere like that?
<head_victim> Hosted offsite, linked on official websites?
<blahdeblah> yeah
<head_victim> If we upload back to spreadubuntu.org we can just link it there
<head_victim> Otherwise I'd volunteer darkrose 
<darkrose> >.>
<darkrose> doesn't bother me
<jfer> make sure you include the source when you upload it
<blahdeblah> jfer: Can't - extension not supported
<jfer> huh?
<jfer> what extension?
<blahdeblah> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/add/material
<blahdeblah> Need to have source which is "svg pdf xcf psd zip gz tar odt odp ods odg ai"
<jfer> yes and you have?
<blahdeblah> sla
<blahdeblah> And also, image is required
<jfer> what is an sla?
<blahdeblah> Inkscape, i guess
<blahdeblah> I didn't do it - MoLE_ and head_victim did
<jfer> i think that you should save it as an svg in that case
<darkrose> .. or just gzip it
<blahdeblah> Hmm - didn't see that buried in the middle.
<blahdeblah> too bad that only solves 1 problem...
<jfer> what is the other problem?
<darkrose> split into chunks, and add instructions on how to use cat
<blahdeblah> jfer: It requires an image in png, jpg, etc.
<blahdeblah> darkrose: You're giving me old school heebie jeebies again...
<darkrose> hehe
<blahdeblah> Someone give MoLE_ this link when he comes back http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/77
<darkrose> k
<blahdeblah> We need to give it some better promo text, i think
<darkrose> yeah, I was looking at using it a while ago, but it's just a bit... lacking
<blahdeblah> well, it's there now - we can always improve it later
 * darkrose nods
 * blahdeblah is cactus - night folks
<nisshh> night blahdeblah
<head_victim> night blahdeblah 
<darkrose> .o/
<nisshh> head_victim, nhandler just told me about a LoCo Day being held about a week before christmas this year
<head_victim> nisshh: They hold them semi-regularly
<nisshh> head_victim, what are they about?
<head_victim> Just getting people organised to work on loco stuff
<nisshh> head_victim, something we could look at maybe?
<head_victim> Indeed
<nisshh> head_victim, ill look into it
<head_victim> I'm trying to get the team reports thing to work. It's kinda convoluted.
<head_victim> It could be that I"m tired but I'm really having a hard time following the process.
<jfer> head_victim:from the reading i did i found the same
 * darkrose doesn't mention head_victim's lack of mental capacity as a possible cause
<head_victim> I think I've got the pages created.
<jfer> maybe it would be better looking at an aproved LoCo's reports
<head_victim> But looking at it I don't think it's going to be a "lets get everyone to contribute to the page" but a "lets get everyone to send contributions to head_victim so he can write it up"
<head_victim> jfer: that's what I'm doing now I think I have the pages organised.
<nisshh> head_victim, you can always do it when your brain isnt as tired :)
<head_victim> nisshh: I don't know if that's going to help :P
<nisshh> hehe
<darkrose> gah! so many straight lines!
 * darkrose explodes
<game2>  /part cya
<game2>  /part #ubuntu-au cya
<nisshh> lol
<head_victim> I *think* I Have it
<nisshh> head_victim, sent the mail to the list about the -classroom sessions
<head_victim> I'm writing up one about the reports ;)
<head_victim> As much as I can't think of a better way the team reporting process is a little involved.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> head_victim, now i just need to figure out a date/time and a session leader for the first session
 * darkrose offers "how to be an elitist bitch" as a session
<nisshh> hahaha
<jfer> regarding LCA https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences may be worth loking at
<jfer> *looking
<head_victim> jfer: yeah I was going to apply for the non approved loco pack but wanted to make sure we actually had people willing to do it first
<head_victim> Fingers crossed it will work out and I will order by the end of th emonth
<jfer> good to hear
<head_victim> I just didn't want to end up running it alone basically.
<jfer> do you know how many people attend LCA?
<head_victim> Nope, this will be my first.
<jfer> same
<jfer> i thought i would go while it was in brisbane
<jfer> and I am a student
<head_victim> Unfortunately I'm not so I signed up as a hobbyist.
<jfer> oh ok
<jfer> what is your area of work?
<darkrose> he doesn't work, he's management
<head_victim> Hah yeah I "work" in electronic security.
<head_victim> Customer service style stuff
<jfer> ok i know that many compaines send their employees for professional development for free that is all
<head_victim> Nah this is nothing related to wokr
<jfer> hmm
<jfer> for me this very much is
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-10
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about writing Makefiles ?
<darkrose> http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/
<kaushal> darkrose: Thanks
<kaushal> Also just curious to know what is the main purpose of .h files
<kaushal> I mean header files
<darkrose> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Header_file
<lalya> hello?
<nisshh> hi
<nisshh> ok, so what dont you understand?
<lalya> i just installed ubuntu 10.10
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> but I dont like that when I start up my laptop
<lalya> there's that ugly grub menu with a bunch of options..
<lalya> is it possible to delete it
<nisshh> ah
<lalya> and just run ubuntu first option?
<nisshh> lalya, are you dual booting windows and ubuntu?
<lalya> i tried to see in administration if there were any settings control it
<lalya> but there's nothing
<lalya> yes
<nisshh> ah ok
<lalya> I have both win and ubuntu now
<nisshh> do you still want to use windows?
<lalya> the problem is this
<lalya> windows already has its boot menu
<lalya> but when i choose linux
<nisshh> yes
<lalya> then it comes up this grub menu also
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> i just would like to bypass that
<nisshh> grub is ubuntu's "boot menu"
<lalya> and when i click linux i get ubuntu straight
<nisshh> lalya, are you by chance using Wubi?
<lalya> is there any setting like "skip grub"?
<lalya> I dont know i just installed this ubuntu yesterday.... i dont know anything :(
<lalya> wubi is a brand of wurstel here :(
<lalya> but i dont think u mean that
<nisshh> thats ok
<nisshh> i know what you are using
<nisshh> lalya, im not sure that there is a way of not showing grub at startup
<nisshh> but i can certainly show you how to make it so it shows for a few seconds then automatically boots you into linux
<nisshh> although
<lalya> ohh
<nisshh> you will have to use the command line
<lalya> yes if possible we can put to.. 1 seconds
<lalya> or even 0,5
<nisshh> there is no GUI for this
<lalya> i know how to open terminal
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> !it
<lubotu2> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lalya> i dont like italians :(
<lalya> they are rude
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> anyway
<nisshh> there is a way to make grub not show at boot, i just remembered how
<lalya> oh oh! :)
<lalya> thats good!
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> how? i am in termina
<lalya> terminal
<nisshh> lalya, one moment, i just need to make sure its the same (grub has changed, im not familiar with the new version)
<nisshh> lalya, ok, are you ready?
<nisshh> lalya, ?
<nisshh> lalya, you still there?
<lalya> yes
<lalya> im here!
<nisshh> :)
<lalya> ready to try the trick
<nisshh> thought you had nicked off :)
<lalya> if its available
<lalya> no no i'm here!!
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> it should work
<lalya> im positive that we can do it
<nisshh> so, open a terminal
<lalya> yues
<lalya> im there
<nisshh> and in there please type this command exactly and hit enter: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nisshh> but DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING IN THAT FILE YET
<lalya> done!
<lalya> it opens a notepad
<lalya> a sort of notepad
<nisshh> a notebad?
<nisshh> notepad?
<lalya> well a text editor
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> thats what it should open
<nisshh> lalya, ok, in that file there should be a line similar to this: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<nisshh> find that line
<lalya> oh yes
<lalya> there's exactly that string
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> good
<lalya> do i have to put it at zero??
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> just change the 10 to 0
<nisshh> NOTHING ELSE
<lalya> ok!!
<lalya> when i press SAVE
<lalya> in the terminal behind that text editor
<lalya> i see some strings
<lalya> like
<nisshh> lalya, sorry if im being a bit paranoid, its just that playing with the boot files can be a bit crazy sometimes
<lalya> error: line26: bad flagvector
<nisshh> its easy to break grub
<lalya> and same for line 3, 7, 10, 12.. and others...
<lalya> should i ignore them?
<nisshh> lalya, dont worry about those, they are just output from gedit
<lalya> ok.. lets reboot and see...
<nisshh> no, not yet!
<lalya> ohh 
<nisshh> save and close the file
<lalya> i did
<lalya> i also closed terminal
<nisshh> and now we need to execute a command
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> open another terminal
<lalya> yes
<nisshh> and run this command exactly like this: sudo update-grub
<lalya> oh
<nisshh> let me know when thats done
<lalya> it did some things
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> found linux image and bla bla bla
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> and then at the end .. done
<nisshh> thats normal
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> now that is done
<lalya> should i reboot?
<nisshh> NOW you can reboot :)
<nisshh> go for it
<lalya> oh!
<lalya> dev/sda3: Hard Disk Failure
<lalya> be safe!! :)) I was kidding!!
<lalya> it worked flawlessy :)
<nisshh> that wasnt funny
<nisshh> i almost died :)
<lalya> eheheh dont worry :)) its all okay!!
<nisshh> good
<nisshh> lalya, anything else i can help you with?
<lalya> another little things! this is easier i think
<lalya> everytime i boot up this ubuntu
<lalya> and also now it did
<nisshh> yep
<lalya> it asks for the password to unlock the key-thing
<lalya> why?
<nisshh> you mean it asks you to login?
<lalya> no its something different
<lalya> something about that something needs the password
<lalya> to access
<lalya> and if i dont put it
<lalya> the app will not start
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> which application is this?
<lalya> i will reboot again to see better
<lalya> what it asks
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> ok 
<lalya> the windows says
<lalya> "insert the password of the keychain" default to unlock it"
<lalya> an application wants to access to keychain default but this is blocked
<lalya> it doesnt say which application is
<nisshh> lalya, which application are you trying to open when this happens?
<lalya> but i didnt install anything
<lalya> i dont know, because it happens at boot
<lalya> I dont do anything
<nisshh> it happens at boot?
<lalya> i just have to unlock this "keychain" with the password
<lalya> otherwise i cannot go on
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> does it happen before the login screen or after the login screen?
<lalya> can we disable this keychain
<lalya> so all applications can access it without asking me^
<lalya> i dont have any login screen
<lalya> just that popup
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> ok
<lalya> i see already the desktop and i can move thru menus
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> so this pops up AFTER you get to the desktop?
<lalya> but i cannot click on menus until i enter the password there, to unlock that thing
<darkrose> auto login forces gnome keyring to require auth
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> it pop ups ..while booting
<nisshh> what darkrose said
<lalya> oh yes, its keyring not keychain lol my bad english
<lalya> thanks rose :)
<nisshh> lalya, if you disable auto login, you will have to login, but you wont have to unlock the keyring
<lalya> rose or nish, is it possible to prevent keyring to ask authorization and handle this automatically?
<nisshh> lalya, its probably possible but 1) its a bad idea and 2) i dont know how
<lalya> i prefer the login screen
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> than this thing asking auth
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> because on the login screen
<jfer> it can be done buy setting the keychain password to nothing
<lalya> i can use my finger with the fingerstrip
<lalya> and dont need to type anything. here instead i have to input password by text
<nisshh> so just go to System > Administration > Login screen and disable the auto login
<lalya> but... this keyring asking auth.. shows up to everyone of you then? :(
<nisshh> no
<nisshh> i have auto login disabled
<lalya> but I made a default installation...
<nisshh> so it doesnt
<lalya> so by default, they put?
<nisshh> lalya, you must have fiddled with a setting
<lalya> well yes
<lalya> during the installation
<lalya> it asked for username bla bla bla and pass
<lalya> usual things
<lalya> so i typed...
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> hmmm
<lalya> i dont see in system
<lalya> administration
<lalya> login screen...
<lalya> theres... system monitor
<lalya> users and groups..
<lalya> language support..
<nisshh> lalya, it is there
<lalya> settings of the access screen?
<nisshh> lalya, theres a menu option called "Login Screen"
<lalya> i have it in italian unfortunately
<nisshh> ah ok
<lalya> anyway i opened that menu
<lalya> and
<lalya> there are some voices in it
<lalya> at computer start:
<nisshh> voices?
<lalya> reproduce a sound
<lalya> show the user list
<nisshh> thats the one
<lalya> show the screen select user...
<lalya> oh good
<nisshh> there should be an option in there about auto login
<lalya> there's then..
<nisshh> find that, and disable it
<lalya> access with *thinkpad* automatically
<lalya> yes its checked!
<nisshh> ah ok
<lalya> but to uncheck it
<lalya> i have to check something else
<nisshh> which is?
<lalya> i guess..
<lalya> show the screen to select user
<nisshh> thats what you want
<nisshh> tick that one
<nisshh> im pretty sure anyway
<lalya> ok
<nisshh> based on you translating the italian
<lalya> yes
<lalya> i'm rebooting to see
<nisshh> lalya, anyway, for future reference, #ubuntu-it is where italians should go for support
<nisshh> this is for Australians this channel
<lalya> thanks!!
<lalya> all correct
<lalya> now i can use my finger to access :)
<nisshh> cool
<lalya> oh noooo :((
<lalya> the pop up came again!
<lalya> dammit :/ why?
<nisshh> i dunno
<lalya> now i have both login screen, and after... that popup with keyring
<nisshh> during installation, did you tick the option to "Encrypt my home directory"?
<jfer> the keyrong is required to access some programs
<lalya> who wants to access that keychain?
<jfer> are you using a wifi netowrk?
<lalya> yes!
<lalya> you are right!!
<nisshh> good thinking jfer :)
<lalya> now that i see..
<jfer> is it encrypted?
<lalya> there's no wifi at top
<lalya> until i input the pass!
<lalya> yes
<nisshh> yeah
 * nisshh highfives jfer
<jfer> because if it is it needs the keychain to unlock it
<nisshh> nice one
<lalya> ohhh
<lalya> but we can modify the wifi 
<jfer> i had this problem on my netbook
<lalya> not to ask for the keyring?
<jfer> you can set the keyring password to blank
<nisshh> lalya, not unless you want to leave your wifi unprotected (meaning anyone can access it)
<lalya> but..
<jfer> that is how i solved the problem
<lalya> if i put a blank password
<lalya> then also terminal sudo etc..
<lalya> will see a blank password?
<lalya> or the keychain is something different?
<jfer> it is different
<lalya> ohhh
<nisshh> yeah
<lalya> ok! then if u can..
<lalya> tell me how can i blank this keychain
<jfer> the keychain stores passwords for other stuff
<lalya> i dont need it
<nisshh> jfer, would you mind taking over, i have to go afk
<jfer> sure
<lalya> thanks
<nisshh> thanks :)
<lalya> for ur great help
<lalya> nish!!
<nisshh> no probs lalya :)
<lalya> hope to see you again someday
<nisshh> hehe
<jfer> ok
<lalya> for maybe other helps
<lalya> sorry for the heart attack
<nisshh> lol
<lalya> about the hdd failure
<lalya> lol
 * nisshh is away
<lalya> so jfer.. where should i go to empty the keychain?§
<jfer> goto system->preferences->passwords and encryption keys
<lalya> oh yes
<lalya> i see 
<lalya> password: default
<lalya> and
<lalya> password: login
<jfer> under default you should see infromation about the wifi yes?
<lalya> yes
<lalya> network secret..etc
<jfer> ok right click on default
<lalya> yes
<jfer> click change password
<lalya> properties, delete, block, change pass
<lalya> ohhh should be all clear
<lalya> i input my pass
<lalya> and then the 2 blanks
<jfer> yep
<jfer> it should give a warning
<lalya> yes
<lalya> now i reboot and see :)
<jfer> but just accept it
<lalya> all okay!!!
<lalya> no more passwords
<jfer> great!
<lalya> and. on the other hand...
<lalya> wifi has even more signal
<lalya> lol
<lalya> thanks a lot lot!!!
<jfer> your welcome
<jfer> see you i nest get some sleep
<lalya> i hope to get used to ubuntu soon
<lalya> have a nice sleep or nap
<jfer> i am sure you will
<lalya> whatever that is :)
<lalya> ops.. yeah in australia should be late already
<jfer> stick with it
<lalya> its lunch time here still
<jfer> it is 11:11pm
<lalya> goodnite and take care!
<jfer> enjoy the rest of your day
<lalya> thanks :)
<sagaci> quail: nice linux letter
<sagaci> quail: published in times new roman, love it
<quail> sagaci: huh?
<sagaci> quail: the letter your forwarded about the article in the Advertiser
<quail> ah yeah, it was a good read
<head_victim> blahdeblah: well my sync will be finished today, if you wanted to drop over and sync off it you'd be welcome to. Easier to keep that up to date then.
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-11
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Thanks - probably a good idea, but i haven't got a spare hard disk for it at the moment.  After i re-jigger my server setup it might be possible.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: BTW, have you got it on a dedicated filesystem? If i do end up getting a copy, it will probably be faster and simpler if it's on a filesystem of its own.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to have a condition like use wireless connection for vpn and wired connections for browsing ?
<kaushal> I mean on Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop
<elky> I don't know that you can make certain desktop apps use certain interfaces, no.
<elky> kaushal, you should probably ask the bigger group of people at #ubuntu
<kaushal> elky: ok
<blahdeblah> kaushal: binding to a particular interface might work in some circumstances (if your wired is the default route and you bind the VPN client to the wifi), but the way i would do that is to use policy routing with shorewall
<blahdeblah> kaushal: It's a non-trivial exercise if you're not familiar with firewalls and networking
<kaushal> blahdeblah: Thanks
<kaushal> blahdeblah: can it be done on the client desktop ?
<blahdeblah> It can be done on any linux machine
<blahdeblah> The trick is to do it with minimal effort ;-)
<blahdeblah> For the first (simpler) solution to work, you would need to guarantee that your wired connection has the default route on it, which is not easy without switching to static interface configuration.
<blahdeblah> Another way you could achieve something similar is to have a proxy server somewhere on your wired LAN, and configure your browsing to go via that.  That way all browsing would be wired, and everything else could be wireless.
<kaushal> blahdeblah: Thanks
<kaushal> will work on it
<head_victim> blahdeblah: filesystem?
<head_victim> I was looking into an external hdd for it
<head_victim> Oh and just so you know it's apparently 433.0 GB of data for the whole lot.
<blahdeblah> kaushal: Good luck - unless you go for policy-based routing, the trick is to make sure that the applications you want to use will naturally follow your existing routing tables.
<blahdeblah> kaushal: So if you have a proxy server on your wired LAN, then the route to that is via your wired interface - hope that all makes sense
<sagaci> hey
<dns53> hey
<kaushal> dns53: hey
<dns53> so what are you up to
<jfer> nisshh:i ended up resolving that issue lalya was having last night.
<kaushal> dns53: are you referring to me ?
<dns53> kaushal sure
<kaushal> dns53: please guide me about my post on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/234334.html
<dns53> probably yes if you do everything manually, through network manager probably not
<kaushal> i see
<dns53> what type of vpn?
<kaushal> dns53: any examples you would like to share with me
<kaushal> openvpn
<dns53> my knowledge in openvpn is limited but i think there was an option to bind to a specific ip address or a particular network
<dns53> what guide are you following to set up openvpn
<kaushal> Its already in place
<kaushal> I do not have to set anything 
<sagaci> oh, what's stopping there being an ubuntu-au podcast
<dns53> you from starting one, it is not that hard to do
<dns53> do you have a microphone, something to talk about and at least 6 hours a week free?
<dns53> what would you talk about?
<sagaci> yes, yes and yes
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-12
<Zanthus> does anyone remember how to use apt to do updates and install software on a computer that is not connected to the internet?
<blahdeblah> Zanthus: I think you need to add a CD-ROM source - can't remember how to do that, but Google should tell you pretty quickly
<darkrose> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461336
<darkrose> Zanthus: last post
<Zanthus> cool
<Zanthus> thanks darkrose  :)
<Zanthus> now I just have to figure out how to do that step from the terminal
<Zanthus> (no GUI installed)
<darkrose> http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<head_victim> Zanthus: just do what I do, download the repo and put it on an ext hdd :)
 * darkrose dd's /dev/null over head_victim's drive
<head_victim> It's ok, I can get it again.
 * darkrose dd's /dev/null over head_victim
<Zanthus> thanks for the help darkrose  :)
<darkrose> np 
<darkrose> ;0
<darkrose> :)
<darkrose> urgh, shift
<head_victim> Cloning a hard drive from 80 gb to 120 gb, does Gparted have a copy tool or will dd do what I need?
<Zanthus> clonezilla?  http://clonezilla.org/
<head_victim> Zanthus: so just run that as a livecd and copy it over?
<darkrose> sounds like a job for `cp -Rp --copy-contents <src> <dest>`
<Zanthus> I haven't actually used clonezilla before
<head_victim> darkrose: that will look after mbr, everything?
<darkrose> no, need manual partitioning
<head_victim> So just set up the drive with whatever partioning I like making sure there's enough room for / on one of them and just run that to get it to the new drive?
<darkrose> yeah
<head_victim> Ok lucky I have about 100 ubuntu cds here I can use as a live cd.
<head_victim> If it fails I'll just blame you ok?
 * darkrose tries to care, fails
<MaxEeePsycho1> ...clonezella is pretty much straight forward, its a live boot environment, jusst tell it target, and host, it'll copy partition(s), and just get gparted to fix the partition(s) size
<head_victim> I'm still physically rebuilding so I'll ponder the options when it's together again
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Did you already do your hard disk copy?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I have to buy an ext drive first. But yeah I have a complete mirror on my hdd here now
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-13
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I was just going to say that the way i would do that is to just dd the whole 80 GB drive (unless it's not very full) over the top of the 120 GB drive
<blahdeblah> (i.e. dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdd bs=256k or something  like that - be careful though: if you mix up the drives, you'll trash your data.)
<blahdeblah> That would copy the entire drive including partition table.  Then you could use gparted to expand the partition and filesystem sizes to their maximum.
<blahdeblah> That's the way i would do it, unless there were other things i wanted to do at the time, like convert to LVM, or use a different filesystem type.
<head_victim> Oh sorry yeah that
<head_victim> I ended up dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc1
<head_victim> I tried the cp one but it kept whinging about out of space so I was playing with dd and then I realised I'd partitioned it wrong so after repartitioning it now running
<head_victim> Didn't use any bs switches though, is that enouhg of a drama to want to redo it when it's done?
<blahdeblah> no, just makes it faster
<blahdeblah> bs is block size, and i usually use at least 256 KB, often 1 MB
<head_victim> Yeah, some people suggest 4mb, some suggest smaller, some don't use it so I just thought I wouldn't use it for now
<blahdeblah> If you're less than 20% of the way through, it's probably worth stopping and restarting the process with bs to get the speed gain.
<head_victim> Nah as long as it takes less than a day I'm right
<blahdeblah> If you don't use bs, it defaults to 512 bytes, which is ridiculously small nowadays
<head_victim> It was only an 80gb drive with about 5 - 10 gb used so it's not a 1tb or anything.
<head_victim> elky: I've noticed that there's emails showing up on the gmane list online but not coming to my email address. The last one from nisshh never hit my inbox.
<nisshh> i second that elky ^^^^
<nisshh> same happens for me
<head_victim> Still getting the moderation ones though.
<elky> my inbox matches gmane
<elky> LoCo Day successfully got to me
<head_victim> I don't have the last one from the list where he wrote up the wiki 
<darkrose> last list email I got was LoCo Day
<elky> head_victim, could you use subject lines to speed this up?
<elky> "the one where he did action" means I have to read all the mails :P
<head_victim> Sorry
<elky> I see a bounce for nisshh for 00:22.
<head_victim> Actually it was the third last one
<head_victim> I'm getting myself confused I was looking at it last night
<nisshh> i havent got any since i sent the loco day one to the list
<elky> ah no, that's a reply
<elky> nisshh, i'm confused. was that or was that not the last mail you sent?
<head_victim> I thought I'd missed the "IRC fortnightly sessions" and "Loco day" but have reread my inbox and they're there now.
<elky> usually if they show up on gmane or the mailman archive, you just need to wait for a clog in the mail queue to pass.
<head_victim> Ah ok *makes mental note*
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I'm not even getting password reminders when i ask for them from mailman at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/options/ubuntu-au
<elky> highly visible mail servers manage to find themselves under large piles of spam to deal with occasionally, sometimes these large piles of spam will strike in the middle of sending out the same mail to 300 people.
<head_victim> I'd hate to think how much traffic lists.ubuntu.com gets :/
<elky> a metric beeptonne.
<nisshh> elky, that was the last email i sent to the list
<head_victim> Maybe it's lagging a bit then.
<nisshh> i would say a lot
<nisshh> since i sent the loco day mail a long time ago
<elky> it's also why the sysadmins ask that we don't blacklist addresses unless they're responsible for lots of bad mails.
<head_victim> Fair call, I default to discard.
<elky> yep, good
<nisshh> elky, my email isnt blacklisted is it?
<head_victim> I think that was one of the first things you mentioned when I started it. It's been a good learning experience actually.
<elky> head_victim, as a datapoint, I was taken off the moderator list for ubuntu-users recently, the amount of spam I get has reduced to a fraction
<elky> nisshh, no
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> actually
<nisshh> now ive looked
<nisshh> i dont have anything from the list since the 10th of this month
<elky> nisshh, and if you don't send us "make your peepee bigger" mails in quantities of 10/day, we wont.
<head_victim> I'm so glad I use filters though, I'd have no idea how to cope with it otherwise.
<nisshh> elky, yeah, of course
<Zanthus> just one question - unity, as it appears in 10.10, requires some sort of hardware graphics acceleration to run doesn't it?  like a nvidia or ati GPU?
<elky> Zanthus, intel acceleration is fine too
<nisshh> Zanthus, i ran Unity on my P4 with an Intel IGP here, works fine
<nisshh> just a bit slow thats all'
<Zanthus> I might give it a try on this netbook then
<nisshh> you should
<head_victim> I'm hanging out for the first iso's with it on the desktop so I can vm it.
<nisshh> unless its a really useless netbook, itll run it
<darkrose> don't forget nisshh's hardware predates silicon
<nisshh> darkrose, i cant argue with that :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: see if it turns up in the next 24 hours I guess (re the password thing), I have no idea how much lag could be in the system.
<jfer> nisshh:are there any classroom sessions planned yet?
<nisshh> jfer, do you mean for the classroom thing i organised? or for loco day?
<jfer> oh so there are 2 separate things?
<nisshh> jfer, yes, but if your reffering to the topic i talked about last meeting then you will remember i said im taking suggestions
<nisshh> so suggest away :)
<nisshh> jfer, the first session will probably be held sometime late december/early january
<jfer> ok. i would be interested in a session on triaging bugs
<nisshh> maybe earier
<nisshh> good suggestions
<nisshh> i should make a list
<jfer> perhaps you could add a suggestions section to the wiki
<nisshh> ah thats right
<nisshh> thanks for reminding me jfer :)
<nisshh> jfer, have you seen the wiki page for it?
<jfer> yes, I have.
<nisshh> cool
<jfer> i think if be make better use of the wiki it will help us regain official LoCo status
<nisshh> jfer, although, if you want a session on triaging bugs, i expect you to come to the session (i dont want people suggesting sessions they want and then going away)
<nisshh> jfer, exactly
<nisshh> also
<nisshh> i havent added it to the projects page yet :)
<jfer> do you have experience in triaging bugs? 
<nisshh> jfer, ive been on the bugsquad for 4 months
<nisshh> im no guru
<nisshh> but i know the basics plus some more
<nisshh> and i have experience as well
<darkrose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeahttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/BugJams/HowToTriageClass2010July24m/Projects/BugJams/HowToTriageClass2010July24
<jfer> ok. I have no real experience yet. I suspect a class aimed at beginners would be appropriate.
<darkrose> logs from the last how-to-triage we had in here
<nisshh> darkrose, 1) that was ages ago 2) kermiac is busy and 3) the bugjam is a social event, not a how-to-triage event
<nisshh> jfer, yeah, my thinking exactly
<nisshh> jfer, please add suggestions to the wiki if you have any more :)
<darkrose> nisshh: 1) 2.5 months 2) doesn't make the data any less valid 3) "HowToTriageClass" looks like a how-to to me
<nisshh> meh, whatever
<jfer> i am having trouble packaging something
<jfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531148/
<jfer> i keep getting this error
<dns53> you have all the required libraries to build the package?
<dns53> have a look on line 1337 of the make file
<elky> 1337, lol
<elky> sorry, carry on
<sagaci> yeah saw that too
<jfer> ok i tried making the package with the make command and it worked
<jfer> hang on i think something may not be listed in the depends because debuild is a minimal build environment
<elky> !irclogs > cthulhu
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-07
<sagaci> head_victim: probably should update the topic, for the next meeting
<ikt_> hello all :)
<sagaci> hi
<ikt_> whatcha up to sagaci ?
<sagaci> just ducking out to woolies for a few
<ikt_> mmm
<ikt_> i got a cookie for dinner :(
<ikt_> just noticed sarcasm doesn't tend to translate well on the internet
<sagaci> ya
<head_victim> I think the IRC world needs sarcasm tags
<head_victim> sagaci: ping
<ikt_> indeed :D
<sagaci> head_victim: ding
<head_victim> Got a min for a pm?
<sagaci> got about 150 of them
<sagaci> head_victim: sorry dsl dies when someone calls the landline :/
<head_victim> Hah bummer
<head_victim> Easy solution, disconnect the landline ;)
<elky> or get a filter that works.
<ikt_> ^
<sagaci> head_victim, have you been getting gpg errors with the aarnet archive?
<jargonfactory> 
<sagaci> jargonfactory,  
<jargonfactory> screen issue sagaci ;)
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> graphics playing up?
<sagaci> or the application screen
<jargonfactory> yeah just Ctrl-L playing up
<sagaci> referenced or referrenced
<jargonfactory> first one sagaci
<jaddi27> head_victim, I am guessing you are not around at the moment (10am brisbane)
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-08
<jaddi27> head_victim, https://plus.google.com/b/114264208670057246365/
<sagaci> head_victim: we should put the IRC meeting times as a blog entry on ubuntu.org.au, the last one advertised was in April - I just haven't really ever thought or remembered to post it there
<sagaci> jaddi27: i chipped a bit out of the gcc-4.6 package last night, it's down to about 800 strings, once it gets down to about 150 (or preferably completed) we'll be under 50,000 strings total
<jaddi27> Ok. I haven't done any this week due to exams
<jaddi27> I have 4 exams in 3 days, so they are taking up all of my time
<jaddi27> But I will be back to translating next week
<sagaci> that's understandable, there's periods of days/weeks where I just couldn't be bothered but now we're getting so close, it's kind motivating
<jaddi27> Yes, it is certainly going well at the moment
<jaddi27> We have done something like 70000 strings since Sept
<jaddi27> or You have done nearly 70000 since Sept
<sagaci> yeah, put the gas on
<jaddi27> I think we should be fine by 12.04, especially if we keep going at that rate
<sagaci> I just want to get them done early-ish this cycle so I can focus on the mistakes and get the iso-l10n happening
<jaddi27> Yep, that sounds good
<jaddi27> Did you look at the testing translations email? It sounds like we have to test them somehow before they will be shipped
<sagaci> I just skimmed over it
<sagaci> being really off-the-cuff about it, but I doubt we'd have to test that much
<jaddi27> No, i wouldn't think so
<sagaci> should post the IRC meeting
<sagaci> since it's this weekend
<jaddi27> Ok. I will email everyone this afternoon, and update the Facebook page
<head_victim> Hmm this ical feed from loco.u.c is all over the place, now it's 20 hours too late :/
<head_victim> It's showing my in google calendar as being 1600 on monday the 14th november.
<sagaci> i think we're under 50,000
<sagaci> if my calculations are right
<jaddi27> head_victim, might be good to change the timezone back to utc - the ical at least worked then, even though it is a bit inconvenient
<head_victim> jaddi27: if we think that will help I'm more than willing to give it a try
<jaddi27> I know that the first time we changed it to utc+10, it didn't work on ical. then we changed back to utc -> ical worked. change to utc+10 -> ical goes odd
<head_victim> Done, we'll see if it works.
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> May take a little to propogate I guess.
<jaddi27> sagaci, Congrats on getting under 50000! Not too long to go now!
<jaddi27> head_victim, yes, it can take a while. depends on google updating the calendar feeds
<head_victim> Pfft 50k, that's like 2 hours work for you 2 ;)
<jaddi27> I look forward to getting back to it next week. I should go back to exam revision now
<bejames> head_victim, re library booking, what time do you thing we should start / finish 10am-3pm? Longer? shorter?
<head_victim> I was originally thinking 10am until 4pm like the open day.
<bejames> ok that works for me. I'll put in for those times
<head_victim> That will make it not too early a start (maybe book from 9 to allow setup) and not too late a night (5pm to allow packup) and not everyone has to stay the whole day.
<bejames> good point so 9-5 done.
<head_victim> Thank you so much for looking into and organise the venue
<bejames> Happy to do it
<head_victim> I'm going to have to corner caryb as well, he was talking about assisting with the technical setup (wanting to set up a USB drive with a repository mirror on it to make instrallations quicker)
<head_victim> I have the usb drive with the repository mirror but he was going to help with making the "magic" happen
<bejames> Do you have his email?
<head_victim> Yeah, I have a business card as well so might give him a quick call tomorrow.
<bejames> cool
<sagaci> the install fest the 8th January?
<head_victim> If you, he and I are locked in on the date I'd say go ahead and book it for sure. That's the bare minimum we need to make it work. We'll surely get others along to make it a good day.
<bejames> Both Saturday and Sunday are available I tentatively picked Saturday 7th I think
<bejames> checking date...
<sagaci> ah righteo
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, we're going with the free venue for the first attempt. Less "techie" but still in a good spot
<bejames> head_victim, feel free to share the pics I sent if you think people are curious
<head_victim> Sure, when we announce I'll link :)
<bejames> np
<head_victim> I can sense some wiki work for me coming up :)
<bejames> Saturday 7th is the target. I need to get the venue locked in. Should happen this week
<sagaci> so how are you going to do it, burn a few 64-bit cds of the variants and take a few official ones too? And some USB's = faster installs
<head_victim> sagaci: pretty much, I have a USB drive with a mirror repo on it to
<sagaci> head_victim: how much backlog do you have of this channel
<head_victim> On screen 09th october, all the other logs are in my /home
<sagaci> i'm 90% sure I told jaddi27 around july or something that oneiric was the focus of translation, someone in -translators wants to know the rough-about time
<head_victim> It's usually alpha time isn't it?
<sagaci> meh, i'll brb into ubuntu environment
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> backskies
<head_victim> WB :0
<head_victim> bejames: I'll email you when I hear from cary, thanks again, I'm going to head off for the night
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-09
<YaMeZ> Hey all
<mrshr3d> Hi YaMeZ
<YaMeZ> hey there!
<mrshr3d> a little quiet here tonight
<YaMeZ> Its my first time here =D
<mrshr3d> welcome  :-)  Have you been using Ubuntu long?
<YaMeZ> Nope, first time yesterday
<YaMeZ> I'm having lots of fun with it though
<YaMeZ> I've got a question though: heres my situation
<mrshr3d> fire away
<YaMeZ> I've got a laptop with Ubuntu on it, and SSH into it through my phone. On my phone I start a minecraft server.
<mrshr3d> hehe.....I do that as well
<YaMeZ> Say my phone disconnects or whatever, for some reason. How would I interact with the programs I started during that SSH session?
<YaMeZ> haha I just did it then, had a huge nerdgasm
<mrshr3d> ah! yes that is the problem I encountered too.
<YaMeZ> I'm in luck!
<mrshr3d> the way to do it is to use a a program called screen from the CLI  (command line interface)
<YaMeZ> does it come with ubuntu?
<mrshr3d> I actually created a script on my server to make it easier to use, just a moment
<mrshr3d> I think it does... just a sec
<YaMeZ> I dont think its here. I'll install it now. "screen" right?
<YaMeZ> no problem =)
<mrshr3d> not by default, to install  run this from the CLI  -    sudo apt-get install screen
<YaMeZ> sweet
<YaMeZ> ok i'm reading the man page now
<mrshr3d> the man pages can seem a little cryptic at first (sometimes they still are)
<YaMeZ> haha they're still cryptic to me =P
<sagaci> or byobu
<head_victim> sagaci: did you have an oneiric install to test the -proposed language packs?
<head_victim> I only have 10.04 and 12.04 and nothing in between currently :/
<sagaci> i'm on oneiric at the moment
<sagaci> I haven't got -proposed enabled but that's easily fixed
<sagaci> anything in specific to test
<YaMeZ> mrshr3d, could I have an example of how to use it?
<mrshr3d> certainly, just a moment
<head_victim> sagaci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
 * head_victim waves to mrshr3d and YaMeZ as well
<YaMeZ> hello!
<mrshr3d> hey head_victim
<sagaci> was hoping it'd fix xchat
<head_victim> mrshr3d: looks like the Brisbane install fest is going ahead in early January
<mrshr3d> screen -S mcserver    (will start a screen and label it "mcserver")
<head_victim> sagaci: not sure when that's pulled, probably in version updates?
<mrshr3d> to disconnect from a screen session and leave it running, you press CTRL+A followed by D
<sagaci> probably not til the precise changeover
<head_victim> sagaci: asking now :)
<YaMeZ> haha, i'm laughing at how that hard that is gonna be to pull off on my phone =P
<mrshr3d> then to resume the mcserver screen session,    screen -r mcserver
<head_victim> YaMeZ: android or other?
<head_victim> YaMeZ: hackers keyboard is a good android app for more indepth keyboard use.
<YaMeZ> I cant wait to get an android. i'm running it on the most unlikely of phones
<YaMeZ> Nokia 6300
<head_victim> Hey my work just gave me a brand new 6720 classic. I didn't know they still made phones like that.
<mrshr3d> cool, saw some discussions about that and was about to say I will be on holz around that time (return to work on the 9th) so would be happy  to help out
<YaMeZ> they probably dont lol =P
<YaMeZ> mrshred, thanks for the help! so I can resume a screen from any terminal on the same user/
<head_victim> mrshr3d: I just want to let the person who arranged the venue do the announcing when it's confirmed :)
<mrshr3d> head_victim: yep no worries
<head_victim> I'd suggest leaving your last weekend free at this stage :)
<mrshr3d> YaMeZ: you know, I haven't actually tested doing that, but yes that it how it is supposed to work
<YaMeZ> i'll test it in about an hour and i'll let you know how it goes =D
<jaddi27> head_victim & sagaci: It looks like the language packs will be shipped in the next few days, but only if they are signed off on
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah I don't have oneiric installed anywhere, did you have a few minutes to run the tests?
<jaddi27> I think it should be working, but I haven't done the tests
<jaddi27> I should be able to
<head_victim> It needs to be done in the next hour or two or we'll miss it
<head_victim>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<jaddi27> let me boot my virtual machine here, and try it out
<head_victim> My virtual machine has already moved to 12.04 :/
<jaddi27> Ah, ok. I have one of 11.04, 11.10 at the moment here. They are on VMware Fusion (works a bit better than VirtualBox on the mac, as of my last testing), so I need the older versions to work properly
<head_victim> I have 10.04 on the actual machine and 12.04 in the VB
<jaddi27> I think they need to update that wiki page - it doesn't fit in with Unity or Oneiric at all
<head_victim> Patches welcome? ;)
<jaddi27> Updating vm now, I presume using the proposed packages. Do you know anything about whether or not there actually is an en-au package? I can only see a language-pack-en - would that contain all English versions or something?
<head_victim> you set your locale to enAU and it should work
<head_victim> It will isntall packages if required.
<jaddi27> Ok. I thought it was set as enAU, but I will double check
<jaddi27> Yes, it is set to enAU. Looks like all english languages are in the one package
<jaddi27> sagaci, Could you point me in the direction of some obvious translation changes that I could check? I think they have to be from before 25 Oct
<sagaci> I'd just follow head_victim's link, web browser, the dash and system settings
<jaddi27> Ok, will do
<head_victim> jaddi27: rubbish bin  ;)
<head_victim> colour
<head_victim> dialogue
<head_victim> they're the top 3 I can think of
<jaddi27> The first one should hopefully stand out in a few places
<sagaci> rubbish bin should be fine in most places
<sagaci> but even if you find a trash or whatever, probably won't fix until they're all finished
<jaddi27> Ok. I found in firefox preferences > Content tab > 'Colors' button
<jaddi27> spelling is incorrect
<sagaci> well isn't firefox just upstream problem now
<sagaci> or solution: use chromium
<jaddi27> ok, i wasn't sure about firefox
<jaddi27> I will install chromium
<sagaci> chromium is done
<jaddi27> evidently help is not quite right - i found photo 'organizer'
<head_victim> hmm maybe a fault in translation?
<jaddi27> hopefully
<jaddi27> head_victim, sagaci: Do you remember seeing a thread in the translators mailing list regarding ubuntu-docs moving?
<head_victim> Upstream to it's own project
<jaddi27> Yes, I thought that is what it mean
<jaddi27> Well, according to the upstream project https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs
<jaddi27> we have a lot more to do
<jaddi27> That means that even though they said they had synchronised it with upstream, it didn't happen for us
<head_victim> I thought that was the case but hadn't had time to follow it up
<jaddi27> Luckily it is mainly just reviewing sagaci's translations. I will do it next week I guess
<jaddi27> Well the few things I have tested seem to be alright, apart from firefox and ubuntu-docs
<jaddi27> I will mark them as tested, and add a comment about the docs
<head_victim> Cool, add to the wiki and let them know in -tranlators
<head_victim> :D
<jaddi27> where is that written?
<head_victim> In the intro it asks you to test and update the table
<head_victim> I just added the -translators as it's getting so close to cutoff
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> anyone in particular to tell?
<head_victim> TLE I believe
<head_victim> Or just announce tot he room 
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> head_victim, done and done
<jaddi27> now I just have to find firefox translations
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-10
<sagaci> head_victim, fyi, xchat in fedora 16 doesn't have the updated translations either
<head_victim> Hmm
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-11
<sagaci> fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/889160
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 889160 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "date isn't displayed correctly for en_AU" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-12
<sagaci> if anyone has an oneiric or precise system install handy with synaptic installed, could you check if the intro screen has "dialog" translated into "dialogue" correctly
<bejames> checking now
<sagaci> thanks
<sagaci> if you've used synaptic before and it doesn't run the welcome screen, just go to help, quick introduction
<bejames> sagaci: still says dialog
<sagaci> could you also go to settings > preferences
<sagaci> and the tabs still says Color?
<bejames> Yes
<bejames> better check my language settings - should be AU, but not sure
<bejames> seems ok language pref are AU then GB then Generic EN
<sagaci> hmm I'll check if en_GB is overriding en_AU
<sagaci> yep still showing up, I'll file a bug about it
<sagaci> head_victim: are you going to give out some flyers for new users at the installfest
<sagaci> jaddi27: zucchini = courgette
<jaddi27> I prefer zucchini, but i know of both
<sagaci> I doubt we'll find many instances anyhow
<jaddi27> no, not unless there is a kooking program or somthing
<head_victim> sagaci: was going to try and use the business cards again
<sagaci> so what's the process going to be like, install onto new-ubuntu-user's laptop... sudo apt-get update/upgrade, install restricted extras, install maybe vlc, gimp/inkscape, xchat and chromium lo-globalmenu
<head_victim> lo-globalmenu?
<head_victim> Basically I'm expecting there to be lots of people who want to talk about it but not install it and also hopefully lots of people wanting ot install it there and then.
<head_victim> So my anticipation is that anything and everything will happen :)
<sagaci> libreoffice global menu
<sagaci> and libdvdcss2 :)
<head_victim> Hmm can't find the loglobalmenu on my 12.04, maybe' its just default as I already have LO icons
<sagaci> yeah it wasn't ready for default in oneiric
<sagaci> head_victim: lo-menubar
<head_victim> I'm wondering if the wifi will be quick enough to just use that or if we what up the usb drive to a lan onsite to instll updates
<sagaci> lan would be better
<sagaci> could you use your 3G router and somehow just allow aarnet through?
<head_victim> We'd have enough 3g dongles to have one each I'd say
<sagaci> unmetered and arguably the quickest / able to install new packages
<head_victim> Not sure what would be quicker though
<sagaci> ahh, sorry. forgot you had the whole repo on a hard drive
<head_victim> :)
<sagaci> so you'd still have to connect it to your laptop
<head_victim> Still chews a couple of hundred GB just with rsync
<sagaci> not sure how the throughput would be
<head_victim> Yeah my idea was taking a laptop to plug into the lan and doing some dns foo to make it work
<head_victim> But yeah, wasn't sure if that is quicker than the dongles.
<head_victim> There is wifi on site as well for library members only though
<sagaci> heh yeah, I finally got the contract waived with Bigpond (the old 3G modem one) and the girl on the phone was like, I'll have to charge you ~$10 for the 1GB of data you used in the time you had the device... I'm like OKOK.. then she basically asked me what the 47GB of unmetered of usage was for
<head_victim> Hah yeah I am on a 50gb plan that I hardly ever get half way through
<head_victim> (for the home cable)
<sagaci> I upped it due to raw downloading a lot of daily's from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, I don't usually bother with dailies, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f 
<sagaci> if my install dies and rolls over on my main laptop I just reinstall from a daily
<head_victim> I've not had one die that I can't resurrect via cli
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-13
<tomasparks> hello everyone
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> tomasparks: gday
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim: changed the event on l.u.c for the meeting, it had it as 00:00-21:00 
<sagaci> changed to 20:00-21:00
<head_victim> Ah ok, we've been trying to get the ical feed to work and we may have confused it a bit
<head_victim> The meeting is showing as 4pm tomorrow for me :/
<sagaci> jaddi has it as gmt+10
<head_victim> Yeah we'd tried to set the team to +10 as well but then that put everything else out, reverting to utc for team default hasn't fixed much either.
<head_victim> There are a couple of bugs open for it
<head_victim> Basically their ical implementation is broken I think
<sagaci> so your ical is then adding gmt+10 to the time, maybe?
<head_victim> Nah it's the actual ical coming from the site
<head_victim> Click on the ical feed and open it with your favourite text editor and you'll see
<head_victim> There was a time when it all worked great and I never had to worry. It's gone back to being a mess
<sagaci> head_victim: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<ikt> meeting tonight?
<head_victim> sagaci: nice
<head_victim> ikt: yes
<sagaci> winning
<ikt> 9pm aest, so in 2.5 hours?
<sagaci> 1.5 hours
<sagaci> 8pm aest, 9pm aedst
<ikt> oh yeah
<head_victim> Just dented/tweeted again
<tomasparks> ping! pong!
<ikt> pong
<ikt> tower burger from ze kfc's
<head_victim> Hmm I haven't had dinner yet, you may have just inspired me.
<gggs> ikt: Isn't that like a normal fillet burger with a hash brown?
<tomasparks> 2 hours to my closest KFC :(
<head_victim> There's one at the end of my street.
<tomasparks> I have Domino's Pizza at the end of my street in warwick, when I am in QLD 
<head_victim> Ah nice, I was married out there.
<tomasparks> did anyone have a strom this afternoon?
<mrshr3d> had a bit of the rain smell in the air this arvo, but no rain or storm
<tomasparks> I had hail stones rain and lightning in Lightning ridge, nsw
<mrshr3d> in Algester, QLD here
<ikt> gggs: yeah and some special sawce
<gggs> ikt: I think I've had one of those, the hash brown gets mushy :(
<ikt> :S
<ikt> i keep buying strips and not eating them
<ikt> rah
<ikt> might just re-heat at midnight
<ikt> http://www.tarsnap.com/index.html
<ikt> someone had to do it
<gggs> ikt: 'picodollars', I like it, metrification of currency
<ikt> i'm still trying to figure out what it means
<gggs> I'm not sure what the product they're selling is about
<gggs> sagaci: I think you need an IRC bouncer :)
<sagaci> mostly signing in from different devices
<jaddi27> is everyone here? i will start in a minute
<head_victim> It is that time isn't it
<jaddi27> #startmeeting Ubuntu-AU Nov 2011 Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Nov 13 10:01:32 2011 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> #chair sagaci head_victim
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27 sagaci
<head_victim> Evening all
<fabricator4> Evening all
<vadi2> Hello
<head_victim> Hah, great minds think alike
<jaddi27> Welcome everybody to the November 2011 IRC Team Meeting
<Svo1> hi!
<sagaci> good evening
<fabricator4> :-)
<mrshr3d> evening
<jaddi27> Please say hello, if you haven't already done so, to register your attendance
<grizzlysmit> hello
<head_victim> (If you want your attendance noted) :)
<Red_> hi
<tomasparks> hi
<fabricator4> Bit crowded in here...
<jaddi27> Good to see a few extra faces in here tonight
<head_victim> Always a good sign
<jaddi27> Well, on to the first topic of tonight
<sagaci> agenda:
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/242/detail/
<jaddi27> oops, thanks sagaci.
<jaddi27> #topic Brisbane InstallFest - Jared Norris (head_victim)
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/LocalMeetings/BrisbaneInstallfest
<ikt> and I'm late :x
<head_victim> I've done a little work to the wiki page and just wanted to put it out there for others to collaborate with
<head_victim> ikt: someone has to be 
<ikt> :D
<sagaci> ikt: better 2 minutes late than 5 hours early
<head_victim> Or 20 hours late as my google calendar shows
<head_victim> So back on topic, basically our main needs for the Brisbane installation festival is to get volunteers and get marketing material made up
<sagaci> head_victim: how are you going to advertise this, apart from ML and social media... ie. to attract new linux/ubuntu users
<head_victim> sagaci: the goal is to get a floyer done up to post on other forums, uni noticeboards, I'm going to approach the local radio station and try and work out something with some schools if I can.
<Svo1> I just had a thought - I work for a PR company. I might be able to ask my colleagues for low-cost marketing avenues. 
<sagaci> ah yep
<jaddi27> head_victim, I can put something out to the UQ Computing Society members
<head_victim> jaddi27: sweet
<head_victim> I've tried going through HUMBUG previously and not had any feedback or attendees at all
<head_victim> wb sagaci 
<jaddi27> sagaci, finally decided on a computer?
<fabricator4> Or a yo-yo  :-D
<sagaci> Super+
<sagaci> Super+Windowskey just let me fly through my windows but killed chatzilla
<sagaci> radio stations sound like a good idea
<head_victim> sagaci: I have heard an IT segment before so want to contact them about some airtime or at least a quick plug
<head_victim> Basically, it's time to start doing things is all I wanted to say. That and the wiki page needs some volunteering registration :)
<head_victim> If anyone is good with flyers we could really do with that to help promote the event. Most of the team's materials are on the wiki
<jaddi27> head_victim, http://www2b.abc.net.au/EventCentral/View/Search.aspx?p=11&ci=0&pm=2&StateID=4&RegionID=27
<sagaci> worthy for l.u.c event link and u.org blog post.. yeah?
<head_victim> Svo1: if you get any good feedback please let us know about the low cost marketing
<head_victim> sagaci: already on loco.u.c ;)
<Svo1> Sure. I'll find out early this week.
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah but I actually wanted them to talk about it on the program
<sagaci> encourage proper pronunciation
<head_victim> sagaci: is there "proper" pronunciation?
<jaddi27> head_victim, that might have been meant for me. That was just something that I have heard Spencer Howson/Kelly Higgens-Divine mention a few times, so that might be something to do in addition to the radio talk
<sagaci> well oo boon too is better than oo ban tue
<fabricator4> or ah-bun-too
<head_victim> Ok, unless anyone else ahs anything to add it might be time for next topic?
<jaddi27> Ok. Next topic coming up
<jaddi27> #topic Social Networking Update - Joel Addison (jaddi27)
<jaddi27> I just wanted to let everyone know that since the last meeting, I have set up a Facebook page and a Google+ page
<jaddi27> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/114264208670057246365/
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntuau
<ikt> ah nice
<jaddi27> At the moment it is not possible to share admin of a google+ page, so I am the only one that can access it.
<jaddi27> If anyone has anything that they would like added to it, or the Facebook page, let me know and I will put it up
<fabricator4> Maybe put some info on the Installfest?
<jaddi27> I plan on mirroring the ubuntuau twitter/identi.ca feeds on both Facebook and Google+, so as many people as possible can access it
<head_victim> An the topic of social media, if anyone has content for identica/twitter (same posts) please let me know
<jaddi27> fabricator4, Yes, I am happy to do that. If someone would like to write up something I can put it on (head_victim might have a better description than I do)
<jaddi27> The facebook group also still exists, so general discussion can still occur, as well as easy sharing of events to people on Facebook
<head_victim> Just trying to get a few things in place (like flyers and more of an idea what we plan to do on the day) before posting too far and wide
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/groups/4323588812/
<head_victim> jaddi27: so is the page and the group separate?
<jaddi27> head_victim, That is fine
<jaddi27> Yes, the group and page are separate
<jaddi27> The page will work in a similar manner to twitter/google+, while the group is better for discussions
<head_victim> Ah ok, I have no idea how FB works so I'll trust that it's all good :)
<jaddi27> Any further comments/questions regarding social networking?
<jaddi27> Ok. Moving on to the next topic
<jaddi27> #topic Increasing #ubuntu-au users - IKT
<ikt> o hai
<ikt> I've been talking to a few people on the ubuntu forums
<ikt> irc still seems to be quite difficult to get into
<ikt> at the moment I'm kind of stumped on how we can make it even easier
<head_victim> I've tried to make sure everytime we post something about IRC that I post a webchat link as well to make that easier. Does that help?
<ikt> Not sure tbh, the issues have mainly be to get into the channel
<ikt> just to chat
<jaddi27> I think that making a good video tutorial on how to set it up and use IRC would be good
<ikt> yes definitely
<head_victim> Well anyone running ubuntu can go to the wiki irc page and click and link and it just works
<tomasparks> I just keep forgetting to join the IRC
<head_victim> I don't know how easier we can make it
<ikt> besides the link, is there any way to further incentise(sp) being in #ubuntu-au?
<ikt> the main reason being that activity breeds activity
<head_victim> Last time we spoke on the topic of irc merging this and the OT channel came up. It was fairly strong support to keep them separate, should we revisit this idea?
<jaddi27> I think for some people it could be that it looks 'old' and that is confusing, compared to say Skype while looks more modern
<ikt> true 
<tomasparks> should the meeting be voiped?
<ikt> head_victim: yeah I'm interested is there any way to get activity stats on the channels?
<sagaci> ikt: download the logs
<jaddi27> head_victim, I still like having the separate channels. Based on activity, most people go to this one anyway, so I don't think people are getting confused
<head_victim> tomasparks: the problem is using an open service that can cater to group calls 20 or so people at once
<jaddi27> sagaci, there are no logs for #ubuntu-au-chat
<head_victim> I thought a mumble or ventrilo type service might be useful but that's far more complicated than irc to get into
<sagaci> sorry, just meant for #ubuntu-au
<jaddi27> Welcome bejames. The meeting is currently on if you would like to join in
<jaddi27> I think voip might be a bit hard for meetings, as we can have a lot of people sometimes
<tomasparks> good point head_victim
<ikt> sagaci: I was thinking more like this: http://www.projectasgard.com/mircstats/overclockers-ytd.html
<vadi2> Firefox also has some IRC addons. Promoting their use on wiki pages might make things more easy on people
<sagaci> ikt: the ubuntu-uk team have something similar
<jaddi27> What if some people made themselves available through some sort of voip service to walk people through getting onto IRC (and other issues)
<ikt> Not sure about the voip service but I've got a screencast on my list of thigns to do
<tomasparks> there is a ubuntu screencasting group
<jaddi27> We did discuss setting up a live streaming account for Ubuntu-AU
<jaddi27> head_victim, did you set up an account in the end?
<head_victim> jaddi27: the accoutns exist on ustream and youtube
<head_victim> ")
<tomasparks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-screencasts
<head_victim> Anyone with content to add just needs to let me know so I can add them to the group or upload it on their behalf
<jaddi27> That is good. ikt, tomasparks - the ustream account could be used to do a screencast of irc, and then it could be uploaded to youtube for future reference
<ikt> yeah
<sagaci> head_victim: *cough* http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL082F06C83AEAD87A
<tomasparks> it been done http://blip.tv/ubuntu-screencasts/how-to-connect-to-irc-4377896
<ikt> needs to be australianised :P
<sagaci> #idea offer some kind of VOIP support available via forums (sticky thread in -au forum?)
<ikt> sounds good
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work, is that AU specific?
<sagaci> maybe an hour every month or 2 weeks
<sagaci> as a helpdesk kinda thing
<sagaci> head_victim: nope
<head_victim> sagaci: you created?
<sagaci> yep, sagaci username wasn't available
<head_victim> Cool, well with your permission I'll work out how to put it in the team's channel
<sagaci> all done on ubuntu 11.10 since the recordmydesktop graphics glitch was fixed in oneiric
<sagaci> I want to do a beginner's fixing bugs but haven't found a small enough bug in a small enough package to reproduce it, unfortunately
<head_victim> Nice work
<jaddi27> sagaci, Good work
<head_victim> #action head_victim to upload sagaci 's screencasts to the team channel
<meetingology> ACTION: head_victim to upload sagaci 's screencasts to the team channel
<sagaci> not authoritative on the subject, moreso wanted to prove to myself that I knew what I was talking about
<sagaci> my home dir has something like up to out-52.ogv due to all the outtakes
<sagaci> it's no different from following the raw packaging guide, except it's in video format with a couple of tips for common errors
<head_victim> Anyone want to take ownership of a voip or irc screencast?
<sagaci> irc is pretty open
<sagaci> client-dependent
<sagaci> unless you did freenode webchat
<head_victim> I'd use default ubuntu stuff
<sagaci> although that's not a long-term solution
<head_victim> or the freenode option would also work
<ikt> I'll try and do one with all 3 clients in it
<sagaci> empathy?
<jaddi27> empathy, or xchat?
<ikt> both
<jaddi27> ok
<ikt> and webchat
<ikt> so all options are available
<head_victim> #action ikt to create IRC screencast
<meetingology> ACTION: ikt to create IRC screencast
<head_victim> Should we move to the last topic?
<sagaci> would someone like to do a VOIP session too?
<sagaci> advertise on forums, loco.ubuntu.com and social media
<sagaci> one-off and see how it goes
<sagaci> ?
<sagaci> sorry, using enter as punctuation
<head_victim> I'd email the ml to see what the best voip solution would be first
<jaddi27> We can do Google+ hangouts also
<jaddi27> using the ubuntu-au page
<ikt> ^
<head_victim> jaddi27: that only works for a small number of people
<jaddi27> Yes, up to 9 people
<sagaci> who have g+
<jaddi27> Not saying to use it, just a suggestion
<ikt> I think everyone who has a gmail has a g+
<head_victim> Cool, all ideas :)
<jaddi27> skype needs to be paid for to do a group chat, but google+ is free. I am not sure of other voip services
<sagaci> bigbluebutton needs flash
<tomasparks> teamspeak
<sagaci> I think that bandwidth would be more of an issue than the software itself
<jaddi27> Yes, bandwidth would be an issue
<jaddi27> Maybe we should go to the next topic to make sure we can get finished on time
<head_victim> Sounds like a plan, move the voip option to the ml
<jaddi27> who will take it to the mailing list? sagaci, ikt, tomasparks, head_victim?
<sagaci> I shall
<head_victim> Soudns good
<jaddi27> #action sagaci to start topic on the mailing list regarding voip
<meetingology> ACTION: sagaci to start topic on the mailing list regarding voip
<jaddi27> #topic en_AU ISO localisation effort - Joel Pickett (sagaci)
<jaddi27> Last topic for tonight
<sagaci> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-au-iso-l10n
<sagaci> good progress:
<sagaci> public pad to share your ideas and suggestions for defaults: http://pad.ubuntu.com/s5Asqt2GWm
<head_victim> sagaci: the splash screen mentioned on the ml, could that be used to localise as well?
<sagaci> bzr branch info - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-au/+junk/iso-l10n
<tomasparks> I have noticed that the ubuntu is creating more and more distro so I think I have found a usefull tool http://narcissus.angstrom-distribution.org/
<sagaci> not sure, would have to ask pitti... there's another blueprint for that that I need to track down
<sagaci> is it worth mucking about with the boot splash... even if you dual boot - you only see it for a couple of seconds
<head_victim> tomasparks: no idea what that does but looks interesting.
<head_victim> sagaci: just wasn't sure if it's as simple as slotting in the png or not. If it's 2 seconds work for free advertising maybe. I don't know what's involved though so just posturing.
<fabricator4> It's easy.
<tomasparks> head_victim: it builds new distro based on the user requirements
<sagaci> tomasparks: not particularly customising ubuntu as to creating your own distro, if i'm reading it right
<jaddi27> sagaci, banshee will be dropped from 12.04 according to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/banshee-tomboy-and-mono-dropped-from-ubuntu-12-04-cd/
<ikt> not 100% certain
<ikt> speaking to some of the dev guys they said it was proposed, but not finalised
<sagaci> head_victim: all I'm saying it's not an option in the defaults_template so it'd have to be down manually
<fabricator4> Maybe not.  They are going to a LiveDVD for 12.04 now I hear.  
<head_victim> sagaci: ah ok, that's whta I wasn't sure, if it was an option.
<sagaci> jaddi27: yeah so default banshee stations will be changed to default rhythmbox stations, if the change goes through
<jaddi27> ok
<ikt> fabricator4: extra 50MB granted so now it's 750MB ISO image
<ikt> which is bigger than your standard cd
<fabricator4> bye bye LiveCD
<jaddi27> LiveUSB sounds easiest
<tomasparks> or liveSD
<fabricator4> New users will probably be more comfortable with a disk of some type however.
<ikt> using a liveusb for years now
<ikt> would be good if they sold 1gb usb drives for 30cents instead of 8gb for $5 or something
<ikt> would distribute liveusb's instead of cd's
<fabricator4> I haven't been able to by a 1Gb drive for some time now...
<ikt> yeah
<jaddi27> ikt, maybe that should be something to do for the ubuntu-au store (or whoever runs it)
<ikt> good idea
<head_victim> Surely ebay has bulk lots of 1gb sticks
<tomasparks> I still find the CD boot easyer that USB sticks
<sagaci> 12.04 will be a better target for distribution anyhow
<ikt> the best target
<ikt> should work very heavily on getting 12.04 out to as many people as possible
<ikt> as the next LTS is another 2 years away
<head_victim> The idea of this installfest is to work out how to do it so we can do it once a year or once a cycle
<mrshr3d> usb sticks would certainly add versatility - compared to distros sent out on read-only CDs - reusable for new releases etc
<ikt> re 1gb usb pricing: http://www.staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=1GB+USB vs http://www.staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=8GB+USB&spos=1 <- does not scale well at all :/
<ikt> $7 for 1GB, $8 for 8Gb
<mrshr3d> ouch
<fabricator4> You can put all the 'buntus on and 8GB multiboot
<tomasparks> WTF
<jaddi27> maybe we should do kubuntu/ubuntu/lubuntu/mythbuntu/etc all on one usb drive
<fabricator4> :-)  multiboot
<tomasparks> that more like it :)
<ikt> fabricator4: trying to make a liveUSB equivalent of a LiveCD that we can just give away in the hundreds and it not costing very much
<fabricator4> I know.  Maybe a Chinese source.  I'd be happy to make some enquiries - I know someone who knows a Chinese...
<jaddi27> I might wrap up the meeting now. This discussion can continue after the meeting (will be in the IRC logs)
<ikt> oh
<ikt> one other thing
<jaddi27> ikt, go ahead :)
<ikt> we made the ubuntu au subforum a while ago, and I'm happy with how it's going, however pholston was made a forum mod for the section
<ikt> and the issue being that I haven't seen him in a long time
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=68306
<ikt> Last Activity: March 9th, 2011
<ikt> so I'm looking for someone to help out :>
<jaddi27> I haven't done a whole heap on the forums, but I could try to help out
<sagaci> glad you brought it up
<ikt> the main thing I think is forum activity and having a link in your forum signature
<ikt> the more people see your posts, the more people see the link, the more people see the forum
<head_victim> 90% of my posts are in the au subforum
<head_victim> I don't get on the forums much :P
<fabricator4> I used, now I'm mostly launchpading it.
<ikt> I just passed 1k posts :>
<fabricator4> Well done.  Here's a cigar  :-)
<ikt> haha thanks :D
<sagaci> fabricator4: I just passed my sesquicentenary on lp
<fabricator4> sequi what?
<sagaci> 150,000+ karm
<sagaci> ahhh
<ikt> sagaci your karma is insane
<ikt> great work :D
<sagaci> should reset en_AU translations so I can catch up to pitti
<fabricator4> Too much translating.  I think I'll break 1,000 this week
<sagaci> heh NO
<tomasparks> sagaci: how long did it take you to get that?
<sagaci> since late march
<sagaci> iirc
<sagaci> 8 months roughly
<sagaci> gg meeting
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Nov 13 11:17:21 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2011/ubuntu-au.2011-11-13-10.01.moin.txt
<sagaci> jaddi27's out
<sagaci> but seriously can't wait till we have next to zero to go
<sagaci> ezylink: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index?batch=260&memo=1050&start=1050
<ikt> sagaci: wru on uf?
<ikt> link me your profile
<sagaci> uf?
<ikt> uforums
<ikt> soz I'm lazy :/
<sagaci> i don't have an active account, I don't think... maybe I do
<ikt> ah
<sagaci> I use uf from time to time for problem searches... but rarely post
<sagaci> usually only use wp forums
<ikt> yeah I see you on wp
<fabricator4> So how many 1Gb USB drives do we want to buy?
<ikt> jaddi27: do you have a uf account?
<ikt> fabricator4: depends on how cheap
<head_victim> fabricator4: at this point, until we're sure it will be under 1gb, I'd say none ;)
<fabricator4> the more you buy, the cheaper it will be
<ikt> if they were 50c I'd buy 100, but that's about as many as I'd need for a while
<sagaci> you could offer 2GB sticks as backup install media at the installfest for cost price
<fabricator4> What size is the alpha running to currently?
<sagaci> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20111113/
<head_victim> sagaci: I'll be taking the leftover 11.10 cd's with me
<sagaci> ah yeah
<sagaci> I used to be into official CD's, but now I only run 64-bit... lost it's edge
<fabricator4> I think the official CDs might be 64 bit next year as well...
<fabricator4> DVDs...
<jaddi27> back again
<fabricator4> The daily build has barely cracked 700Mb.  It doesn't look like they are going to stuff it too full
<sagaci> fabricator4: it's early
<jaddi27> ikt: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=171136
<ikt> moar posts :P
<ikt> the beginners team is great for upping your post count
<ikt> the main thing being to just pop into Absolute Beginner Talk and respond to something easy
<ikt> most questions are relatively minor
<ikt> adobe flash not working, installing ubuntu etc
<jaddi27> ikt, Ok, I will do that
<jaddi27> I can't even edit my profile, which is annoying. They must have changed the settings
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/281/detai
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/281/detail
<fabricator4> Just did an upgrade that failed, and they _didn't do a backup
<fabricator4> Can spend hours on that one...
<ikt> :<
<sagaci> head_victim: can our meetings be pushed to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<fabricator4> I have cartons of beer waiting for on five continents
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam is the BT, it's not about you being a newbie but more about community involvement
<sagaci> head_victim: namely Ubuntu LoCo Teams Calendar
<head_victim> sagaci: sure :)
<sagaci> minutes added: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/242/detail/
<head_victim> Just needs someone to set it up as a google calendar and share it with their group
<sagaci> head_victim: how does the december meeting sync with iCal
<sagaci> tried QLD/Brisbane time
<head_victim> You do it local it converts (for the fridge)
<sagaci> no, I just meant for this meeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/281/detail/
<head_victim> Hasn't appeared just yet
<head_victim> No ideaw how to force an update of it either, I've looked before
<sagaci> ah ok I'm thinking of doing an NSW meet-up in January... similar to a release party but without the release
<sagaci> NSW meaning Sydney
<sagaci> because to be honest we weren't demonstrating and explaining things with laptops and netbooks, generally just normal chatter
<head_victim> Yeah that's what happens with release parties, just socialising really
<ikt> with the time sync issue
<ikt> has it been reported upstream?
<head_victim> ikt: there are multi bugs on lp about it
<head_victim> The issue is with loco.u.c not doing ical feeds properly
<head_victim> I gotta run though
<ikt> rah
<sagaci> ikt: are you on g+?
<ikt> yup
<ikt> https://plus.google.com/106279270070526092378/posts
<ikt> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-au@lists.ubuntu.com/msg04687.html
#ubuntu-au 2012-11-06
<head_victim> First batch of DVDs mailed out, plenty left so if you think of a good way to use them sing out.
<jea> I probably won't have anything to use them for at this stage
<head_victim> Had requests from 2 lugs and another gentleman I know distributes them at markets in northern NSW.
<jea> that is alright
<head_victim> Yeah, considering sending an email to some lugs to see if anyone is interested.
#ubuntu-au 2012-11-10
<head_victim> jea: meeting tomorrow night?
<jea> yes, it is supposed to be tomorrow
<jea> not sure how many will turn up - i didn't get around to emailing due to uni exams
<head_victim> I started a new teaching period last week and forgot all about it
<jea> yeah. I will try to send stuff out in the morning quickly
<head_victim> I should be at the keyboard tomorrow night either way
<head_victim> I have to get a start on the assessment pieces.
<jea> Ok. I think I should be around also
<ikt> :o
<head_victim> Evening ikt 
<ikt> heya :)
<ikt> meeting tomorrow night
<head_victim> Yep, hoping we don't dwindle further
<ikt> How do we compare to other teams?
<ikt> is there a way to measure
<head_victim> ikt: not really, most teams cycle through activity/inactivity from what I can work out.
<ikt> I would like to compare ourselves to other countries like America and the UK
<ikt> but we have such a sparse population
<head_victim> Unfortunately it appears we're not achieving a whole lot lately.
<ikt> it's true
<ikt> but it's incredibly difficult to turn it around
<ikt> looking at America's Logo's there's only 10 that are 'approved' by Ubuntu
<ikt> and 2 are ubuntu canada and ubuntu quebec
<ikt> so in a country with 300 million people they have 8 teams
<sagaci> so in australia we should have around 0.8 of a team
<ikt> lol
<ikt> i can't put my finger on what it is
<ikt> but the ubuntu forums has the same problem
<head_victim> I'd be happy to see one or two real world events a cycle + release parties and then we'd be achieving things.
<ikt> it's not necessarily dying, it's just not a community that I remember it
<ikt> the ubuntu begineers team had a massive thing going for it
<ikt> and then people started resigning
<ikt> and now it's dead :/
<head_victim> Basically teams pop up when people have time for them and go when the handful of active people go.
<head_victim> The hard part is getting a group of people to be active for longer periods of time and to grow the number.
<ikt> it's interesting though, at work I know 3-4 guys who use ubuntu
<ikt> and steam coming to ubuntu sparked a bit of discussion
<ikt> even a few windows users were asking about it
<ikt> but i just don't see any of them committing to a team and actively promoting it :(
<ikt> wtb australian jono bacon 
<ikt> oh
<ikt> btw head_victim, did you see my argument with paul gear on whirlpool?
<ikt> or is it sagaci on wp
<head_victim> ikt: nope sorry, link?
<head_victim> ikt: that's really the crux of the loco issue. Ubuntu is making penetration into the marketplace but it's now something that people see as a tool rather than THEIR tool. It's grown to be something someone else does and others just USE it.
<ikt> yeah exactly
<ikt> and no link, all 40 posts got deleted
<ikt> was over the ubuntu 12.10 amazon search results issue
<head_victim> Ah, personally opt in works better for me but then again, it's not my decision to take.
<ikt> I wish they'd made it a separate tab
<ikt> http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2012/11/09/product-search-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<ikt> is from the former Technical Lead of Ubuntu Security Team
<ikt> paul was quite upset
<ikt> saying that the amazon search is a keylogger
<ikt> and adware
<ikt> and spyware etc
<ikt> I was saying it isn't that bad
<ikt> it's no worse than a google search
<ikt> but he just kept going on about it
<sagaci> I don't use the dash
<head_victim> Yeah I saw either that article or another one summarising it the other day
<head_victim> I really only use the dash for file searching when I don't use the file often
<ikt> yeah same
<head_victim> Ah well, I hate to leave the most conversation in here in a long time but I need to get back to my strategy assignment. Apparently Porter's 5 forces model is worth reading.
<ikt> that's cool, have fun :)
<sagaci> meeting on tonight
<Noskcaj> sagaci: what time?
<sagaci> 9pm nsw/vic time
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-au 2012-11-11
<likesnovember> HEY GUYS
<Noskcaj> hello
<Noskcaj> oh wait, he left lol
 * OutOfControl has probably missed the meeting.
<head_victim> No, by my reckoning it should be in 10 minutes or so
<OutOfControl> O.o Ah, time zones has messed me up...
<jea> Hi everyone
<jea> Well, he was here
<jea> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Nov 11 10:03:20 2012 UTC.  The chair is jea. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jea> #chair head_victim 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jea
<head_victim> Evening all
<jea> Agenda http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/396/detail/
<ben0nsoftware> Evening.
<jea> Hi everyone
<jea> Not too much on the agenda tonight
<head_victim> Nope, not much at all
<jea> #topic Review of past meetings
<jea> The main topics have been to do with customisation for Australia
<jea> In September we discussed modifying the installer slideshow
<jea> I don't think we have done anything towards this yet, but I will have more time to investigate after this week is over
<md_5> hey
<jea> Hi md_5 
<head_victim> I'm not sure but I thought sagaci was attending a meeting at UDS about it
<head_victim> Evening md_5 
<head_victim> I've had a few requests for the DVDs so they've been shipped, if anyone else have any other ideas for distribution let me know
<jea> In October we discussed briefly the localisation package, which is something else to aim to finish soon
<jea> #topic Revitalising Ubuntu-AU
<jea> I think we need to come up with a plan to get more people involved, and run more events
<jea> Reapproval is in 2013 (I think), so we need to get moving to ensure we can be approved again
 * ben0nsoftware nods.
<head_victim> For mine, people need to understand the events don't have to start out as more than 2 or 3 people getting together on a semi regularl basis
<md_5> yeah, thats going to be scary
<jea> I listened to the Loco session at UDS-R, which sagaci attended in person
<jea> Some of the american teams were saying how they had regular meetings, which were sponsored by various industry people
<jea> I think that could be harder in Australia, but might be something to look into
<jea> Certainly the Market Day that head_victim ran was quite successful, so maybe another of these would be good
<head_victim> jea: my understanding is the sponsorship was just about a place to be with maybe some refreshments
<jea> Yes, that is what it sounded like
<head_victim> So for example someone's boss letting them use a boardroom as a meeting area, a local coffee shop allowing use of wifi and some coffee, that sort of thign
<head_victim> Just clarifying  in case some people thought it meant full on contracts and large overheads
<jea> good idea. probably should have done that
<head_victim> For example, the Brisbane City Council Library sponsored us a place to hold our installfest and blahdeblah's company sponsored the refreshments. It was by no means large amounts of formality
<head_victim> It just meant that attendees could come along, get a cup of coffee and a cake and didn't have to pay anythign.
<jea> That is all you really need for an event like that
<head_victim> Canonical chip in with merchandise to give away and raffle off like we did
<jea> When is Linux Conf?
<jea> and where is it this time?
<head_victim> January, I believe it's in Canberra
<jea> Is there anyone in Ubuntu-AU who will be going to that?
<jea> That is always a good place to hold a booth
<head_victim> Not sure, I'll not be there due to funding and study commitments
<head_victim> There is going to be an open day apparently - http://linux.conf.au/programme/saturday
<jea> I also won't be there
<head_victim> If some people were willing to put their hands up to run a stand there I"d be willing to post down the posters we used up here but also if I get enough notice I can organise a conference pack from Canonical
<jea> I will definitely be holding a linux related session through the UQ Computing Society in Semester 2 next year (or end of Semester 1)
<jea> to coincide with a linux based subject
<head_victim> jea: give us all some notice and we can probably organise some help :)
<jea> Yep, I will do that
<jea> Hello simplechat_ 
<jea> Well, I plan on finishing much of the localisation stuff over the next couple of months, so we can use it for 13.04
<jea> maybe we could also make a 12.04 localised version, seeing as it is LTS
<head_victim> Use 13.04 and 13.10 as a test for the next LTS
<jea> that sounds like a good idea
<head_victim> I'm assuming the next LTS is 14.04
<jea> I would say so
<jea> sagaci mentioned it as LTS, but I haven't checked
<head_victim> So we seem to be at a standstill,a nyone else have anything to mention?
<jea> I don't have anything else
<jea> I think we may as well end the meeting
<head_victim> Sounds good, thanks to those who popped in.
<jea> The next meeting will be on December 9
<jea> See you all then
<jea> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Nov 11 10:58:06 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-11-11-10.03.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-11-11-10.03.html
<head_victim> jea: thanks for organising and running the meeting
<jea> that is alright
<jea> hopefully we will pick up a bit more in the coming months
<head_victim> Even just making sure we have them means there is an outlet for new people to come along
<jea> Yes, I think so
<jea> I will try to revitalise the wiki, make it a bit easier to understand
<jea> and also see if the website can be improved (I haven't looked for a while)
<head_victim> Go for it, the main component missing on the website is content.
<jea> true
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-04
<ikt> jared: why is it sad to have all your computers output through a single speaker set
<ikt> i wish I could do that, but I have 2 pairs of headphones and 1 set of speakers, so I have to switch around a lot
<jared> ikt: the sad part is using a professional mixer to do it ;)
<jared> ikt: also, the mixing desk has a headphones out with independent volume control
<jared> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/1202.aspx work well
<jared> Oh and to complete the package, you need a stereo to dual mono plugs = http://www.audiosource.com.au/315-m-mm-Stereo--Dual-mm-Mono-Patch-Cable.html
<jared> Once you have those cables, that deck, you can pretty much do anything with a bunch of computers.
<ikt> jared: that's pretty awesome
<ikt> speaking of which
<ikt> any ideas on a short neutral domain name?
<ikt> for a discourse forum
<ikt> i had one called 'discourseit.com'
<ikt> Creation Date: 2013-07-27 13:47:00Z
<ikt> so it was registered in july >.<
<ikt> and it loads up a nginx home page
<ikt> looks like someone had the idea as well
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-06
<ikt> morning all
<Noskcaj> afternoon ikt 
<ikt> what's been going on?
<Noskcaj> Telstra finally fixed my internet, which is good. Not much else. 
<Noskcaj> you?
<ikt> assignment due next monday
<ikt> and work work
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-08
<Doble_> hi folks
<Doble_> can anyone point me in the right direction regarding filesystems? I'm building a home NAS/media center, and I'm trying to decide if I want to use LVM or ZFS or something similar.
<ikt> aren't lvm and zfz two different things?
<Doble_> yeah, thats why i was trying to make up my mind between them
<Doble_> i think i'm going to go with https://romanrm.net/mhddfs 
<Doble_> seems to do what i'm looking for 
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-09
<jared> So I assume identi.ca is dead?
<jea> Yes, I came to that conclusion
<jea> I just post from the ubuntu-au twitter account directly now
<jared> I'm just cleaning up my passwords and noticed
<jea> They made out that you could continue to use old accounts on the new system, but that does not appear to be the case
<jared> Sounds like I can safely delete the password to the account then, even if I can't delete the account itself
<jea> I would say so
<jared> I've been toying with lastpass so decided I should set it up properly
<jea> Lastpass is great
<jea> make it so much easier to keep track of all the websites and passwords
<jea> and the latest update makes it much nicer to use too
<jared> Yeah, I would prefer integration to the Android Chrome but other than that I've been happy.
<jea> Is that not possible?
<jared> Not really, apparently there is something about Chrome for Android that doesn't allow it. So not LP's fault
<jea> ah
<jared> They recommend you use the inbuilt browser instead but I use the LP input method
<jea> That is annoying
<jared> I was limited on the work email as well until I came across the ieanywhere thing they have.
<jared> work laptop* 
<jea> Yes, that bit is useful
<jea> Luckily I don't have to use Windows much
<jea> or IE, for that matter
<jared> Trying to work through all my old duplicated passwords or those that are just reworked versions of the same password
<jea> I think there is a button that can basically do that for you
<jared> Apparently my lastpass security challenge rating is now 81.1%
<jea> Mine would be pretty low
<jared> I have a lot of duplicated stuff that I share access with my wife, I also use the same password (albeit very strong) on my network hardware.
<jared> My logic was the threat of someone getting my master password is lower than the threat of soemone stealing a random user lsit of a site I logged into.
<jared> Also, I only use it for financial stuff that has 2 factor authentication.
<jea> Yeah
<jea> The 2 factor authentication now makes things much safer
<jared> I use it for google, paypal, my bank, dropbox and I think a few others I can't currently recall. 
<jea> I should use it in more places. Maybe that will happen after exams
<jared> I'm still a month away from my final exams so I'm procrastinating on my assignment ;)
<md_5> CafeBabe is going down now for maintenance and updating to the latest bot version(s). Please take this opportunity to remove her from your channel if you no longer require her.
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-10
<ikt> ejat got dropouts :x
<benonsoftware> That's why I use ZNC. ;)
#ubuntu-au 2015-11-07
<mrtesty> Anyone from AU here? I need your help to get a VPN offer kindly help me, PM me the tokens please, I cannot afford it, thanks 
<mrtesty> https://twitter.com/cryptostorm_is/status/656970807093108736
<mrtesty> see this ^
<mrtesty> Anyone from AU here? I need your help to get a VPN offer kindly help me, PM me the tokens please, I cannot afford it, thanks link - https://twitter.com/cryptostorm_is/status/656970807093108736
<jea> i don't think that person is going to get much help from us
#ubuntu-au 2015-11-08
<spug> Can I use NetManager within an initramfs ? I'm trying to boot a wireless iscsi root disk. When I use mkinitramfs I don't see any signs of NetManager.
<jea> I haven't had much experience with that sorry
#ubuntu-au 2016-11-10
<artienne> hey guys, is anyone around to ask a question about network traffic on localhost on ubuntu 16.10
<blahdeblah> artienne: Feel free to ask, but you might get more response in the main #ubuntu channel
<artienne> or can someone direct me to somewhere more suitable for such a question?
<artienne> ahh
<artienne> well, i've noticed in 16.10 that for some reason, something on localhost is sending connection requests to localhost:4101
<artienne> none of the other systems here, both 16.04s, are doing it, and this one wasn't doing it when before doing a fresh install of 16.10
<artienne> i can't determine which program is doing it - nethogs can't pin down a pid
<artienne> it's only sending about two packets a second or so (on both ipv4 and ipv6), but it's bugging me that i can't find out what's doing it or why..
<blahdeblah> artienne: TCP or UDP?
<artienne> of course, there's nothing listening on port 4101 - wiresharck shows rst, ack packets returning, and it starts again
<artienne> tcp
<blahdeblah> ah, right
<artienne> i actually tested with a completely fresh install, originally thinking i'd tinkered some problem into effect, but on the brand spanking new installation, iftop reported the traffic on lo, and nethogs couldn't determine a pid
<blahdeblah> artienne: If you run netstat -anp in a nice tight loop (or watch with a sub-second interval), you should be able to get a pid & a user
<blahdeblah> nethogs should show it too, I'd think
<artienne> well, user is root, that much nethogs does show
<blahdeblah> although it may only show established connections
<blahdeblah> another possibly useful tool is lsof, or checking /proc for file descriptors which point to sockets 
<artienne> well, active internet connections doesn't show anything useful - i'm dumb enough to not know what to look for in the active domain sockets
<artienne> i've tried lsof and grepping for port 4101, but nothing turns up
<artienne> i've not looked in proc though.. guess i'll check that too :)
<artienne> well, i'm not getting anywhere with the /proc stuff - again, not really knowing what to look for doesn't help, but after checking the pid of the irc client and looking at the file descriptors in there, i'm not seeing anything that points to 6667
<artienne> the other problem is, of course, that the port the connection request is sent from increments by 4 on every failed attempt
<artienne> i'll see how busy #ubuntu is -- i can't possibly be the only person who's noticed this, someone must have some knowledge about it
<blahdeblah> artienne: Possibly
<artienne> thanks for the help either way blahdeblah :)
<blahdeblah> artienne: Try watch -d -n 0.1 "netstat -anp|grep SYN_SENT" or something like that, and hopefully you'll catch a glimpse of it.
<artienne> i'll give it a shot :)
<artienne> silence was the bold reply, it seems :/
<artienne> well well well, what have we here
<artienne> yeah - okay, it's something to do with input
<artienne> kind of
<artienne> if i were to hold a key down in the text field here, the number of packets sent skyrockets
<artienne> but if i were to to do the same in the wireshark filter field (run with sudo), no spike occurs
<artienne> i was watching netstat during one of these test, and something did flash up for the briefest of seconds - far too quickly to see what came up, but something did
<artienne> doesn't seem to happen with constant mouse input (or at least, it doesn't cause a noticeable increase on the network indicator..
<artienne> happens in gnome-terminal too
<artienne> and in firefox
<blahdeblah> weird
<artienne> well, that didn't help :/
<blahdeblah> artienne: googled (insert your preferred non-evil search engine here) tcp port 4101?  I wonder if it's just something like workrave.
<blahdeblah> artienne: Also worth asking in #linux-aus & ##infra-talk - lots of smarter people than I hang out there
<artienne> yeah, i looked up grc for port info
<artienne> thing is, it seems to happen on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.10, and workrave isn't installed by default
<artienne> i'll check out #linux-aus -- #ubuntu didn't have anyone either available to or capable of answering my questions..
